# Mon i-mac Intel est arrivé !!!



## Cioran (17 Janvier 2006)

Ca y est, après 5 jours d'attente.... il est ENFIN arrivé !!!!

Première impression : GENIAL !!! 

Beau et silencieux, je teste la machine et je vous tiens au courant !!

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas !!


----------



## ederntal (17 Janvier 2006)

oui vite des tests!!!!!


----------



## Thane (17 Janvier 2006)

bravo ! Alors racontes nous tout....


----------



## Cioran (17 Janvier 2006)

Sans parler des performances, on remarque que la machine est passée sous intel qu'en cliquant sur le menu "pomme" / à propos de ce Mac

Sinon l'écran est très lumineux, la qualité d'isight est plus que nette... vais commencer le transfert de données de mon ancien Mac et je reviens !!!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Essaie de le mettre en pleine charge disons 15 minutes pour voir le bruit qu'il fait ???


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Cioran optimiste, on aura tout vu


----------



## remiP5 (17 Janvier 2006)

et les photos alors!!!!!!!


----------



## yul (17 Janvier 2006)

Super content poir toi, et les impressions alors ???? Sa marche du tonnerre ???  On peut voire des photos...


----------



## iota (17 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Un brave de plus qui se lance tête baissée dans la transition 
Dis nous en plus sur la configuration que tu as choisie 

@+
iota


----------



## Cioran (17 Janvier 2006)

niveau config, c'est le 17 pouces de base....

sinon, pour l'instant, rien a signalé... g installé toutes mes anciennes applications et tout fonctionne bien et plus vite que sur mon ibook 933mhtz... Rosetta a l'air de bien jouer son rôle... et la suite ilift va vrt beaucoup plus vite , meme avec la ram de base...


----------



## Alex6 (17 Janvier 2006)

Le mien est en commande: Imac 20'', 2 Go de ram et 256 Mo de carte graphique. Je pense que je ne l'aurai que dans 15 jours, patience...
Les premiers commentaires sont plutôt bons. Ca ne fait qu'attiser mon impatience!


----------



## Bibi75 (18 Janvier 2006)

et ILife 06 est en français ??


----------



## Alex6 (18 Janvier 2006)

Je pense, à 99,99% sur, que oui


----------



## Imaginus (18 Janvier 2006)

Cioran :

Si tu pouvais pousser l'imac a fond pendant 15 minutes et mesurer la temperature des CPU.
Encodage d'une video ,calcul de raytracing. Pas de benchs stupides. Ils ne sont pas adaptés à la machine de toute facon.

Le but est de constaté la stabilité de la machine en travail soutenu.


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2006)

Cioran a dit:
			
		

> niveau config, c'est le 17 pouces de base....
> 
> sinon, pour l'instant, rien a signalé... g installé toutes mes anciennes applications et tout fonctionne bien et plus vite que sur mon ibook 933mhtz... Rosetta a l'air de bien jouer son rôle... et la suite ilift va vrt beaucoup plus vite , meme avec la ram de base...


 
Qu'il soit plus rapide que ton iBook 933, c'est un bon point... mais l'inverse aurait été plus qu'inquiétant!

Ce qui serait bien ce serait de définir une batterie de tests et les faire exécuter d'une part sur ton iMac intellisé et d'autre part sur un iMac G5 équivalent (17" avec iSight)

Ca permettrait de vraiment mesurer la vélocité du dualcore intel et/ou la perte de performance due à Risetta sur les applis non universal-binarisées....


----------



## Cioran (18 Janvier 2006)

alors oui, ilift est en francais... il y a une version de iwork 06 aussi, valable 30 jours.( on peu d'ailleurs acheter directement la licence en ligne pour l'avoir de suite en version complete...)

Pour les testes, je les ferai ce week end, en semaine, j'ai trop de travail... 

Sinon j'ai fé un petit montage video ce matin pour le boulo, et bien que mon imac n'ai que 512 de ram, le travail était vrt confortable... avec imovie...


----------



## clampin (18 Janvier 2006)

C'est rapide pour la livraison  pour une fois apple a bien fait les choses


----------



## rubren (18 Janvier 2006)

Cioran a dit:
			
		

> Pour les tests, je les ferai ce week end, en semaine, j'ai trop de travail...




Ah non...pas ce we....


----------



## arthur74 (18 Janvier 2006)

Moi aussi, j'ai reçu mon Imac Dual Core 20" à 13h30 aujourd'hui ....

Je l'ai commandé, Lundi Matin et il est arrivé aujourd'hui ... rapide, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Vous pourriez voir combien ca prend de temps une réinstalle complète ?


----------



## arthur74 (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous pourriez voir combien ca prend de temps une réinstalle complète ?




c'est à dire ?


----------



## tedy (18 Janvier 2006)

C'est à dire tu vires tiger et tu réinstalles.... 
C'est bien ça que tu veux Supermoquette non ????


----------



## Alex6 (18 Janvier 2006)

arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'ai reçu mon Imac Dual Core 20" à 13h30 aujourd'hui ....
> 
> Je l'ai commandé, Lundi Matin et il est arrivé aujourd'hui ... rapide, non ?



C'était une configuration de base je suppose?


----------



## Kerri (18 Janvier 2006)

bonsoir 

vous pourriez soumettre la machine à la batterie de tests suivants:

-coup de marteau sur l'écran
-verre d'eau dans les aérations
-mettre un enfant de 3 ans devant le bureau en lui laissant libre accès au clavier, la sourie et tout le reste
-...

plus sérieusement pourriez voir si l'efi d'apple émule ou non un bios, et donc s'il est possible d'installer un linux for x86 (j'ai pas dit windows  )


----------



## Tarul (18 Janvier 2006)

petite question au passage,
l'imacIntel possède t-il la télécommande? comme le dernier imac G5.

As tu des jeux mac(on ne sait jamais ^^) que tu pourrais tester sur ton imac?


----------



## Alex6 (18 Janvier 2006)

Le dernier imac a bien la télécommande!


----------



## tempest (18 Janvier 2006)

J'ai commandé un iMac Intel en 20" avec la carte 256Mo de VRAM. Si une personne ç déjà reçu une config identique qu'il me donne son impression.Je suis impatient de voir la différence avec mon ancien (sic) iMac 20" G5 iSght (Qui avait moins d'un mois.)
J'ai aussi commadé un PM G5 Quad 2,5 donc il me tarde de comparer les deux (Même si c'est idiot, juste pour le fun?)
@+ et merci pour vos réponses


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2006)

tempest a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé un iMac Intel en 20" avec la carte 256Mo de VRAM. Si une personne ç déjà reçu une config identique qu'il me donne son impression.Je suis impatient de voir la différence avec mon ancien (sic) iMac 20" G5 iSght (Qui avait moins d'un mois.)
> J'ai aussi commadé un PM G5 Quad 2,5 donc il me tarde de comparer les deux (Même si c'est idiot, juste pour le fun?)
> @+ et merci pour vos réponses


 
Ca c'est intéressant, car si tu as gardé l'"ancien" iMac G5 iSight, tu va pouvoir faire des tests comparatifs en lançant les mêmes applications sur les 2 pour comparer (applis bureautiques, applis graphiques, jeux, ....)

On va enfin savoir ce que signifie 4 fois plus rapide dans la bouche de Steve Jobs....


----------



## Alex6 (18 Janvier 2006)

J'ai passé la même commande hier soir avec 2Go de Ram, j'attends...
J'aurai bien voulu aussi pouvoir me permettre de commander un Quad !


----------



## tempest (18 Janvier 2006)

Malheureusement j'ai revendu mon iMac G6 20" iSight (Je venais déjà de revendre 15 jours avant mon """""ancien""""" iMac G5 20" pas iSght&#8230. Mais j'aurais la possibilité de tester ce type de machine chez mon revendeur avec qui (Vouv vouv en doutiez&#8230 j'entretien de très bonnes relations.

Test complet dès réception de la brêle.
@+


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2006)

tempest a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement j'ai revendu mon iMac G6 20" iSight ....@+


 
Tu as revendu ton G6 ??? c'est ballot ça!:rateau:


----------



## tempest (18 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tu as revendu ton G6 ??? c'est ballot ça!:rateau:



Vous aurez corrigé de vous même&#8230;
La page PowerPC est définitivement tournée.
Vive Intel (****** si j'aurais cru !!!!)
J'ai même ressorti mes petits personnages Intel en mousse de l'époque Pentium II disco. Après les avoir fais souffrir durant dès années maintenant je leur fais des petis lits avec des boite à biscuit&#8230;


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Janvier 2006)

Quelques tests d'encodage seraient les bienvenues ?


----------



## Frodon (18 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> On va enfin savoir ce que signifie 4 fois plus rapide dans la bouche de Steve Jobs....


Ah bon dans un iMac G5 iSight y'a un G4 1.67GHz maintenant????

Parce que le "*jusqu'à* 4 fois plus performant" annoncé c'est comparé au Powerbook G4, pas à l'iMac G5. Le jusqu'à a son importance, d'ailleurs sur les benchs d'aplis sur le site Apple on voit bien que le 4 fois plus rapide par rapport au Powerbook G4 c'est, comme annoncé (en anglais dans le texte de la page du powerbook "*up to* four times the horsepower of PowerBook G4"), un maximum et non une constante (cf http://www.apple.com/universal/)

Pour l'iMac Intel comparé à l'iMac G5 c'est "*up to* twice the horsepower it had previously" soit en French: "*jusqu'à* 2 fois plus performant que le modèle precedent (i.e: l'iMac G5)".


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

j sui en train d encoder une videoles 6 premier chapitre de chunking express en h264 2pass pour le moment sa fait 10 minute et aucun bruit des ventilos
et pour chris emule 2000 marche nikel


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Merci de réaliser ces tests pour nous 
Au niveau de l'occupation processeur, ça prend combien de % quand tu encodes ?

@+
iota


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

j utilise handbrake pour encoder c est une version beta x86
dans le moniteur HandBrake    hfidek    152.00    10    47.09 MB    265.21 MB    Intel    

sinon sur les graf c a fond et je seul bruit que j entend vient du dvd qui tourne


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> j utilise handbrake pour encoder c est une version beta x86
> dans le moniteur HandBrake    hfidek    152.00    10    47.09 MB    265.21 MB    Intel


Ok merci, donc il utilise les deux cores 

Tu encodes à un frame rate de combien ?

@+
iota


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

y a t il un prog pour voir les differente temperature????


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

Tu peux essayer ce widget mais je sais pas si il marche sur les nouveaux Mac-Intel...

@+
iota


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

je vient de metre un screenshot des reglage de handbrake
non le widget ne marche il dit pas senseur accesible


----------



## nicogala (18 Janvier 2006)

Ça viendra avec les mises-à-jour de Température Monitor sûrement

Sinon, pour voir le niveau de bruit après 15mn à pleine charge, il suffit d'ouvrir 3 ou 4 fenêtres de Safari sur le site de Yelims par exemple...  ([Velu dedans©]  )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Janvier 2006)

tempest a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé un iMac Intel en 20" avec la carte 256Mo de VRAM. Si une personne ç déjà reçu une config identique qu'il me donne son impression.Je suis impatient de voir la différence avec mon ancien (sic) iMac 20" G5 iSght (Qui avait moins d'un mois.)
> J'ai aussi commadé un PM G5 Quad 2,5 donc il me tarde de comparer les deux (Même si c'est idiot, juste pour le fun?)
> @+ et merci pour vos réponses



ya pas photo :le Quad foutra une grosse claque au macintel


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ça viendra avec les mises-à-jour de Température Monitor sûrement
> 
> Sinon, pour voir le niveau de bruit après 15mn à pleine charge, il suffit d'ouvrir 3 ou 4 fenêtres de Safari sur le site de Yelims par exemple...  ([Velu dedans©]  )



www.yelims.com
c ets le site d smyleys???


----------



## nicogala (18 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ya pas photo :le Quad foutra une grosse claque au macintel


Oui mais au niveau rapport prix/performance il a intérêt à être au moins 2 ou 3 fois plus puissant (en config de base avec la même qtté de RAM et la carte graphique de base) , sans compter l'écran...


----------



## nicogala (18 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> www.yelims.com
> c ets le site d smyleys???


Oui, ça fait s'emballer Safari qui se met à bouffer des ressources CPU comme un perdu...


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça fait s'emballer Safari qui se met à bouffer des ressources CPU comme un perdu...


60% de ressources CPU utilisées sur mon iBook G4 1.2GHz avec seulement une fenêtre d'ouverte... 

C'est un bon test... 

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais au niveau rapport prix/performance il a intérêt à être au moins 2 ou 3 fois plus puissant (en config de base avec la même qtté de RAM et la carte graphique de base) , sans compter l'écran...




le Dual lui foutrait une "petite" claque !


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

y en a 8 douverte + l encodage de la video safari utilise maxi 64% de cpu


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Janvier 2006)

bon courage en tout cas :j'ai lu que pour l'instant les pilotes de periphériques comme imprimante etc...ne sont pas compatibles avec Rosetta...
C'est beau un dual core intel,mais on fait comment pour imprimer??


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

bon ba desoler mais toujours pas de trace de ventilo snifff


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bon courage en tout cas :j'ai lu que pour l'instant les pilotes de periphériques comme imprimante etc...ne sont pas compatibles avec Rosetta...
> C'est beau un dual core intel,mais on fait comment pour imprimer??


ben j c pas mais en meme temp que mon imac j ai prit une canon  mp500 et elle marche nikel en tout cas comme j l ai deja dit j sui pret a tester des truc si vous avez des choses a proposer pour metre en defaut c est nouveaux mac intel aller y


----------



## nicogala (18 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bon courage en tout cas :j'ai lu que pour l'instant les pilotes de periphériques comme imprimante etc...ne sont pas compatibles avec Rosetta...
> C'est beau un dual core intel,mais on fait comment pour imprimer??


Psstt... on en parle ailleur sur le sous-forum


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> bon ba desoler mais toujours pas de trace de ventilo snifff


Si tu mets ta main au dos de l'iMac, la coque est chaude ?

@+
iota


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> bon ba desoler mais toujours pas de trace de ventilo snifff


zut alors... :hein:  

heureux présage?

dis sydney, pas la peine de poster à tout vas pour parler du G5 quad!! on parle ici des iMacs et des yonahs... attend la sortie des conroe et autres merom avant de sortir des arguments fracassants  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Très très bonne nouvelle ça, par rapport au chauffage intégré G5 et son bruit insupportable de ventilo associé.


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Si tu mets ta main au dos de l'iMac, la coque est chaude ?
> 
> @+
> iota


non juste tiede


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> zut alors... :hein:
> 
> heureux présage?
> 
> dis sydney, pas la peine de poster à tout vas pour parler du G5 quad!! on parle ici des iMacs et des yonahs... attend la sortie des conroe et autres merom avant de sortir des arguments fracassants  :sleep:



oui et le G6 Power PC 980 ,mais çà on pourra malheureusement pas le tester..


----------



## nicogala (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Très très bonne nouvelle ça, par rapport au chauffage intégré G5 et son bruit insupportable de ventilo associé.


Ça dépend, si maintenant Apple fait des "pc" comme certains disent, il se peut qu'il n'y ait pas de ventilo mais que la espérancedurée de vie soit calculée pour suivre celle des pc ...


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

Sur les iMac Core Duo, contrairement aux iMac G5, il n'est pas possible de régler le niveau de performance, apparement le proc tourne toujours au maximum...
Ce qui me fait pensé que le Core Duo a moins tendance à chauffer que le G5.

@+
iota


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

j crois que l on bien comprit sydney t est pas content maintenant tu 2 solution soit tu passe sur pc et la tu pourra choisir le rpoc que tu veut ou alors si tu veut vraiment tester le futur des rpoc ibm t achete une xbox360 ou ps3


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, si maintenant Apple fait des "pc" comme certains disent, il se peut qu'il n'y ait pas de ventilo mais que la espérancedurée de vie soit calculée pour suivre celle des pc ...


Au niveau conception interne, l'iMac Duo Core est identique à l'iMac G5 iSight.

@+
iota

PS : hfidek, je ne peux plus te donner de point de réputation, ce sera pour plus tard


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Sur les iMac Core Duo, contrairement aux iMac G5, il n'est pas possible de régler le niveau de performance, apparement le proc tourne toujours au maximum...
> Ce qui me fait pensé que le Core Duo a moins tendance à chauffer que le G5.
> 
> @+
> iota


ta raison on ne peut pas choisir la performance mais c peu etre parce que c n est pas un portable et que cette fonction est desactiver sur les machine de bureau


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

Non, car cette option était présente sur les iMac G5 (qui sont des machines de bureau).

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, si maintenant Apple fait des "pc" comme certains disent, il se peut qu'il n'y ait pas de ventilo mais que la espérancedurée de vie soit calculée pour suivre celle des pc ...




en tout cas G vu des photos de l'interieur ,C un peu fouilli ,comme un PC ...
le Rev C deja CT fouilli...
le tout premier iMac G5 tout était bien rangé derriere la dalle...


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas G vu des photos de l'interieur ,C un peu fouilli ,comme un PC ...
> le Rev C deja CT fouilli...


Comme je l'ai déjà dit... l'iMac G5 iSight et l'iMac Core Duo sont fabriqués de la même façon, c'est pas plus le fouilli dans l'un que dans l'autre...



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le tout premier iMac G5 tout était bien rangé derriere la dalle...


Pour la simple est bonne raison que ce modèle à servi de cobaye pour le programme DIY, et devant l'échec de ce dernier, Apple s'est tourné vers une conception meilleure marché (ce qui en aucun cas ne signifie une baisse de qualité ou de fiabilité du produit).

@+
iota


----------



## bugman (18 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai déjà dit... l'iMac G5 iSight et l'iMac Core Duo sont fabriqués de la même façon, c'est pas plus le fouilli dans l'un que dans l'autre...
> @+
> iota



Ce n'est plus la meme carte mere !


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est plus la meme carte mere !


Non ????
C'est vrai ???  

Je te parle en terme de conception...
Regarde la CM de l'iMac Core Duo et celle de l'iMac G5 iSight, elles ont la même forme, les composants sont disposés (dans leur grande majorité) de la même façon, le système de ventilation est identique...
Regarde l'intérieur, tout est identique, c'est à se demander si il n'est pas possible d'interchanger la carte mère d'un iMac Core Duo avec celle d'un iMac G5 iSight.

@+
iota


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas G vu des photos de l'interieur ,C un peu fouilli ,comme un PC ...
> le Rev C deja CT fouilli...
> le tout premier iMac G5 tout était bien rangé derriere la dalle...



t est bien la premiere persone qui prefere regarder l interrieur de sont ordinateur que ce qui se passe syr l ecran ta deja regarder sous le capot d une  voiture c l bordel et pourtant tu continu a rouler avec
en plus tu commence vraiment a saouler avec tes remarques  a 2 cents si tu est un fetichiste du ppc c pas d notre faute donc va voir xbox360 ou ps3

bref j vient de finir d encoder ma video en h264 nikel aucun ventilo a l hrizon


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> t est bien la premiere persone qui prefere regarder l interrieur de sont ordinateur que ce qui se passe syr l ecran ta deja regarder sous le capot d une  voiture c l bordel et pourtant tu continu a rouler avec
> en plus tu commence vraiment a saouler avec tes remarques  a 2 cents si tu est un fetichiste du ppc c pas d notre faute donc va voir xbox360 ou ps3
> 
> bref j vient de finir d encoder ma video en h264 nikel aucun ventilo a l hrizon



on en reparlera...


----------



## Alex6 (18 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas si ca a déjà été donné, ce lien énumère les applications en universal binaries. Il est mis à jour très régulièrement

http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/X86_software


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on en reparlera...


comme j l ai dit si tu a un test a me faire efectuer donne j sui preneur dans la mesure ou faut pas que je demonte la machine et que sa prenne pas 20 ans


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> comme j l ai dit si tu a un test a me faire efectuer donne j sui preneur dans la mesure ou faut pas que je demonte la machine et que sa prenne pas 20 ans


et juste en le jetant par la fenètre? pas besoin de le démonter et puis c'est plutôt rapide 
histoire de tester la solidité...

sinon, il lit bien les vidéos en h.246?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> comme j l ai dit si tu a un test a me faire efectuer donne j sui preneur dans la mesure ou faut pas que je demonte la machine et que sa prenne pas 20 ans



encode un CD en AAC 128 :de combien tu parts et a combien tu arrive (vitesse 10x ,par ex)...

sinon pour les 4 tests photoshop du forum mac de bureau,je pense que sur le test 4 ,meme avec bc de ram ,tu ne battras pas les G5 ,meme monocore et monoproc...
les PC ont toujours du mal avec ce test ,meme les stations puissantes...
je sais pas pourquoi...

à mon avis fait un test simple :essaie d'installer windows XP sur ton nouvel ordi :si tu y parviens (puisqu'apple a annoncé ne rien faire pour s'y opposer ) et bien ton iMac core Duo sera devenu un PC ,certes très beau ,mais un PC...
car par définition ,ce sera une "machine" compatible ...
voila


----------



## bugman (18 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> t est bien la premiere persone qui prefere regarder l interrieur de sont ordinateur que ce qui se passe syr l ecran ta deja regarder sous le capot d une  voiture c l bordel et pourtant tu continu a rouler avec



Lut,

Je changerais moi meme le DD d'un Rev.A alors que sur l'une de nos machines, j'hesiterais certainement plus.
Par contre je suis assez content de voir que vos machines fonctionnent elles aussi à merveille.  

@+,
Bug.


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

euuuuhh comment dire j ai fait ton test et la il lit plus tres bien la video a vrai dire nam j deconne
oui la video avec font row passe nikel pas de ramage ni de plumage


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sinon pour les 4 tests photoshop du forum mac de bureau,je pense que sur le test 4 ,meme avec bc de ram ,tu ne battras pas les G5 ,meme monocore et monoproc...
> les PC ont toujours du mal avec ce test ,meme les stations puissantes...
> je sais pas pourquoi...


Ben... j'espére bien qu'un G5 se débrouille mieux avec un Photoshop natif qu'un Core Duo avec un Photoshop sous Rosetta... 

hfidek : un trailer en 1080p, ça passe bien (xmen 3 par exemple) ?

@+
iota


----------



## hfidek (18 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> encode un CD en AAC 128 :de combien tu parts et a combien tu arrive (vitesse 10x ,par ex)...
> 
> sinon pour les 4 tests photoshop du forum mac de bureau,je pense que sur le test 4 ,meme avec bc de ram ,tu ne battras pas les G5 ,meme monocore et monoproc...
> les PC ont toujours du mal avec ce test ,meme les stations puissantes...
> je sais pas pourquoi...



pas de prob je vais faire ton test quand je reveint car je doit aller a l aeroport le cd sera medulla de bjork 14 track total de 45.6 min


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ben... j'espére bien qu'un G5 se débrouille mieux avec un Photoshop natif qu'un Core Duo avec un Photoshop sous Rosetta...
> 
> hfidek : un trailer en 1080p, ça passe bien (xmen 3 par exemple) ?
> 
> ...



non meme quand ce sera optimisé :les PC n'arrivent pas ce test..
ils sont toujours 4 fois plus lents...
il y a surement une raison ,mais je ne la connais pas...


----------



## Frodon (18 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas G vu des photos de l'interieur ,C un peu fouilli ,comme un PC ...
> le Rev C deja CT fouilli...
> le tout premier iMac G5 tout était bien rangé derriere la dalle...



Tu as regardé les autres Mac actuels et passé???? Ca a toujours été fouilli, l'iMac G5 revA et B ainsi que les PowerMac ont été les seuls à être clean. Comme par hassard ce sont les seuls pour lesquels l'utilisateur pouvait/peut intervenir directement dessus. 

C'est donc tout simplement parce qu'il fallait que l'utilisateur puisse identifier les elements sans se sentir trop perdu que les rev A et B des iMac G5 ont été conçu plus clean qu'a l'accoutumé. Mais ce fut un echec, donc Apple a ré-adoppé ses bonnes vieilles habitudes t'optimiser au mieux la carte mere au niveau du placement des composants au detriment de coté clean.

Faut arreter de critiquer pour critiquer, surtout avec des arguments qui ne tiennent pas la route comme celui là (d'autant qu'il est applicable à tous les Mac sauf les imac G5 rev A et B et PowerMac).

Objectivement l'iMac Intel est une excelente machine et dépasse un imac G5 dernier modèle dans quasiment tous les domaines, sauf lorsqu'il y a une utilisation intensive d'Altivec, mais il reste tout à fait bon même dans ce cas. Donc globalement, et tous les sites qui ont testé la bête le disent, le bilan est positif, même très positif, n'en déplaise au refractaire (souvent pour des raisons plus que discutable) d'Intel.

Et pour ce qui est de la comparaison avec les G5 Dual Core, l'Intel Core Duo est avant tout un processeur qui a été conçu pour les portables, tous comme les Pentium M dont il est le descendant direct. Intel a d'autres processeurs de prévu pour jouer dans la cour des G5 dual core, et de ce fait comparer un Intel Core Duo avec un G5 dual core c'est pas franchement très utile car de toute façon ca ne sera pas ce que choisira Apple pour les remplacer.

Pour ce qui est de Photoshop, c'est peut être 4 fois plus lent sur le test 4 comparé à un Pentium 4 dont le rapport performance/frequence est probablement le pire des proc x86, mais comparé à un Centrino et dérivé (donc Core Duo, Core Mono et tous les futurs Intels) (ou un AMD Athlon 64 (X2)?) d'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur le fil de discussion en question, c'est loin d'être ridicule, les Centrino tallonant même de près les G5 a frequence pourtant inférieur pour le centrino (cf test de mfy2a sur Centrino 1.7GHz vs test sur iMac G5 2.1GHz).
Or tous les futurs proc, Core Duo et Mono inclus sont/seront dérivé de l'architecture Pentium-M ce qui est plutôt de bonne augure. Je pense pas qu'Apple aurait choisit Intel si ce dernier avait continué avec une architecture type Pentium 4.


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

Pour l'encodage du CD, pour que le test soit intéréssant, il faudrait que tu fasses l'extraction des pistes audio dans un premier temps et ensuite l'encodage (pour eviter que la vitesse d'extraction audio du lecteur de DVD rentre en compte, mais juste les performances brutes du processeur).

Donc, dans un premier temps, convertir avec iTunes le CD en AIFF et ensuite convertir les pistes AIFF en AAC (320kbps en VBR par exemple).

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Janvier 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu as regardé les autres Mac actuels et passé???? Ca a toujours été fouilli, l'iMac G5 revA et B ainsi que les PowerMac ont été les seuls à être clean. Comme par hassard ce sont les seuls pour lesquels l'utilisateur pouvait intervenir directement dessus.
> 
> C'est donc tout simplement parce qu'il fallait que l'utilisateur puisse identifier les elements sans se sentir trop perdu que ces modèles ont été conçu plus clean qu'a l'accoutumé. Mais ce fut un echec, donc Apple a ré-adoppé ses bonnes vieilles habitudes t'optimiser au mieux la carte mere au niveau du placement des composants au detriment de coté clean.
> 
> ...



exact, mais ce n'est pas cela que je crains ...
enfin c'est un autre débat...
seul l'avenir dira....


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> euuuuhh comment dire j ai fait ton test et la il lit plus tres bien la video a vrai dire


  



			
				bugman a dit:
			
		

> Je changerais moi meme le DD d'un Rev.A alors que sur l'une de nos machines, j'hesiterais certainement plus.


c'était juste le but des premiers iMac G5... le programme DIY (Do It Yourself ou faîte le vous-même)! cependant, devant le retour impressionant de machines, à cause d'utilisateur lambda qui se sentaient l'âme d'un bidouilleur, ce programme à été arrété par apple! tout le "fouilli" sur les nouvelles machines.


----------



## bugman (18 Janvier 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu as regardé les autres Mac actuels et passé???? Ca a toujours été fouilli, l'iMac G5 revA et B ainsi que les PowerMac ont été les seuls à être clean. Comme par hassard ce sont les seuls pour lesquels l'utilisateur pouvait/peut intervenir directement dessus.



Mouai, pas convaincu !


----------



## maxetmac (18 Janvier 2006)

Content pour toi...j'espere vraiment que tu ne vas pas essuyer trop de plâtres avec le proc Intel pour ma part j'attend encore un an voir plus...mon eMac 1,25 fonctionne à merveille avec Tiger 10.4.4 et 1024Mo de ram

Mais vas-y raconte!!


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non meme quand ce sera optimisé :les PC n'arrivent pas ce test..
> ils sont toujours 4 fois plus lents...
> il y a surement une raison ,mais je ne la connais pas...


Ok.
Prenons comme exemple le test photoshop de mfy2a.



			
				mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> alors Imac G5 2,1 avec 1,5 DDR
> 
> Test 1: Moins d'une seconde
> Test 2: 3 secondes
> ...


Le centrino 1.7Ghz n'a pas l'air spécialement à la ramasse...

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (18 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> le meme test avec un centrino 1,7 avec 512 ddr
> 
> Test 1: Moins d'une seconde
> Test 2: 5 secondes
> ...



Voilà qui est très bon signe pour le Core Duo puisque ce dernier est basé sur l'architecture des Centrino (i.e: Pentium M) et qu'il est même encore plus performant a fréquence égale... Et en plus il dispose de 2 coeurs (au contraire du Centrino 1.7GHz qui n'en a qu'un).

Finalement il se pourrait bien que même sous Photoshop le Core Duo s'en sorte mieux... A vérifier sous Windows sur un PC Core Duo à config similaire à l'iMac ou lorsque Photoshop Universal Binary sera dispo.

Après évidement qu'on trouvera des domaines ou le G5 s'en sort mieux, ca a toujours été le cas, et l'inverse est également vrai et a toujours été vrai (i.e il y a des domaines où le G5 s'en sort moins bien que les meilleurs x86). Ce qui est important est de savoir si majoritairement le Core Duo de nouvel iMac s'en sorte mieux que le G5 de l'ancien iMac, et au vu des premiers benchs et tests sorti c'est bien le cas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2006)

TA vidéo en H264, elle durait combien de temps, et en combien de temps il l'a encodée?


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Fab'Fab : tu trouveras quelques éléments de réponse ici.



			
				hfidek a dit:
			
		

> ben j c pas mais en meme temp que mon imac j ai prit une canon  mp500 et elle marche nikel


La fonction scanner fonctionne aussi ?

@+
iota


----------



## hfidek (19 Janvier 2006)

hello
oui la fonction scanner marche nikel
pour le cd extraction + compression aac128 a peut pret 4 min avec un max 21.9x
j vais faire un test uniquement en compression pour voir


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2006)

OK, merci pour la réponse...

A titre indicatif, hier pour une piste de 67Mo encodée en AAC 320kbps, sur mon iBook G4 1.2GHz atteint une vitesse comprise entre 6.5X et 7X.

@+
iota


----------



## hfidek (19 Janvier 2006)

voila c fait en 360 vbr il ma pas afficher de vitesse en x mais nivaux temps sa a prit 3 min


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2006)

hfidek a dit:
			
		

> voila c fait en 360 vbr il ma pas afficher de vitesse en x mais nivaux temps sa a prit 3 min


Normalement iTunes affiche la vitesse...
T'as compréssé quoi en 3 minutes ? un CD complet ? la durée ? 

@+
iota


----------



## hfidek (19 Janvier 2006)

desoler mais la y avait de vitesse
le cd fait 45.6 min


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Normalement iTunes affiche la vitesse...
> T'as compréssé quoi en 3 minutes ? un CD complet ? la durée ?
> 
> @+
> iota




3 minutes C assez long non?

mon emac 700 que j'avais avant faisait çà...
avec le G5 ,il me faut une minute 30 ...et pour des CD de 60 a 70 min...

ah ,ok j'avais pas vu le message plus haut ...

je parlais d'aac 128 ...

pour ma part ,il me semble qu'en moins de 2 min, un CD peut etre encodé non?


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part ,il me semble qu'en moins de 2 min, un CD peut etre encodé non?


Niveau encodage avec iTunes, l'iMac Core Duo s'en sort très bien, voir le test d'ArsTechnica ou il fait quasiment jeu égale avec un PowerMac G5 2x2.5GHz.

Sinon, pour le moins de deux minutes/CD, ca dépend de beaucoup de chose, bitrate, VBR ou CBR, durée du CD...

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Janvier 2006)

j'ai fait le test du 320 aac ,ca fait entre 19 et 21 x


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2006)

En fait chez moi c'est super variable...
Je viens de refaire un test (sur une piste de 6 minutes) et je suis à 13x-14x la...
Hier sur un morceau différent mais de même durée, 7x...

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> VBR activé ?
> 
> @+
> iota




le VBR ,il me le refuse avec du 320 ...
c'est que avec 128 que C dispo...
de toute facon ,j'encode toujours un CD en AAC 128 ...
plus ,c'est inutile a mon avis


----------



## ederntal (19 Janvier 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon dans un iMac G5 iSight y'a un G4 1.67GHz maintenant????
> 
> Parce que le "*jusqu'à* 4 fois plus performant" annoncé c'est comparé au Powerbook G4, pas à l'iMac G5. Le jusqu'à a son importance, d'ailleurs sur les benchs d'aplis sur le site Apple on voit bien que le 4 fois plus rapide par rapport au Powerbook G4 c'est, comme annoncé (en anglais dans le texte de la page du powerbook "*up to* four times the horsepower of PowerBook G4"), un maximum et non une constante (cf http://www.apple.com/universal/)
> 
> Pour l'iMac Intel comparé à l'iMac G5 c'est "*up to* twice the horsepower it had previously" soit en French: "*jusqu'à* 2 fois plus performant que le modèle precedent (i.e: l'iMac G5)".




Steve a bien préciser en plus que cela ne voulais pas dire que les applications irait 4 fois plus vite et que ce n'était que des benchs... mais que c'était réellement + rapide... ce qui m'a d'ailleurs étonné de sa part!


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2006)

Enfin, le plus important à mon avis, c'est que les premiers retours d'expérience et benchs montrent que la machine est performante (en natif) 

@+
iota


----------



## Tarul (19 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Sur les iMac Core Duo, contrairement aux iMac G5, il n'est pas possible de régler le niveau de performance, apparement le proc tourne toujours au maximum...
> Ce qui me fait pensé que le Core Duo a moins tendance à chauffer que le G5.
> 
> @+
> iota



Je suis plutot étonné par ce que tu dis là. Si les imacintel sont bien équipés de processeurs cousins des pentiums ne puisse pas régler leur fréquence en fonction de la charge de travail alors je trouves que l'on perd un des avantages de ces processeurs.

ils ont beau être incorporer dans un ordinateur de bureau, on ne nécessite pas toujours la puissance maximal du processeur. De plus si il fonctionne au ralentit, le processeur chauffe moins et consomme moins(même si déjà un pentium M ne consomme moins que les autres en pleine charge me semble t-il.), on a tous à y gagner dans un fonctionnement pareil.

As-tu un lien sur ce sujet iota?

Au fait vous saviez que les pentiums M sont dérivés des PIII?


----------



## molgow (19 Janvier 2006)

Bon, j'ai commandé un iMac Intel pour quelqu'un. Maintenant il est arrivé (de Shangaï) aux Pays-Bas. J'espère que je le recevrais au début de la semaine prochaine. J'essaierais de trouver du temps pour vous faire quelques tests.


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> As-tu un lien sur ce sujet iota?


Je ne dit pas que le processeur ne peut pas réguler sa fréquence ou son alimentation (chose qu'est capable de faire le Core Duo, les possibilités de gestion de l'energie intégrées à ce processeur sont très nombreuses).
Je souligne simplement le fait que, manuellement dans OS X, il n'est plus possible de régler le niveau de performance (contrairement à l'iMac G5).
Cependant, il est tout à fait possible que la gestion d'énergie soit faite automatiquement.



			
				Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Au fait vous saviez que les pentiums M sont dérivés des PIII?


Et oui 
En fait, c'est un mix entre le P!!!-M et le P4-M.

Sinon, l'iMac Core Duo... la machine du Gamer ?
@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Je suis plutot étonné par ce que tu dis là. Si les imacintel sont bien équipés de processeurs cousins des pentiums ne puisse pas régler leur fréquence en fonction de la charge de travail alors je trouves que l'on perd un des avantages de ces processeurs.
> 
> ils ont beau être incorporer dans un ordinateur de bureau, on ne nécessite pas toujours la puissance maximal du processeur. De plus si il fonctionne au ralentit, le processeur chauffe moins et consomme moins(même si déjà un pentium M ne consomme moins que les autres en pleine charge me semble t-il.), on a tous à y gagner dans un fonctionnement pareil.
> 
> ...



Sur le dernier PB15"HD, il n'existe plus de réglage des perfs processeur : on dirait bien que MacOS gère les besoins en puissance tout seul.


----------



## tempest (19 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pu essayer cet fin de journée un iMacIntel 17. AU niveau applis que les soft standard.
Lancement des iApps l'une apès l'autre et là époustouflant !! iPgoto, iDVD et surtout iMovie ne rebondissent qu'une seule fois dans le dock et hop c'est opérationnel. J'avais en parallèle un iMac G5 isght et c'est vrai que même si c'est presque aussi rapide l'impressiond e vitesse de lancement est à l'avantage du Macintel.
Word (PowerPC) est un poil lent à lancer (amis rien de grave) mais tout à fait usable ensuite.
Google Earth(PPC) est pas super véloce mais bon cela reste utilisable.
J'ai omis de tester la vitesse de lancement des 2 machines?
Le nouveau FrontRow intégre les bandes annonces c'est génial mais il faut une bonne connexion car il prend le max par défaut (Fullscreen)
Bon je ne suis pas anxieux en attendant la mienne mais plutôt confiant en l'avenir. Par contre et contrairement à ce que je pensais le premier jour de la sortie jepense que encore pas mal de client (Comme à l'époque des Mac qui ne bootés plus sous OS 9 pur) plein de gens vont encore acheter du PPC G5 car il y a quand même un gros soucis de soft en Universal Binaries pour l'instant (Adobe, Macromedia,?)

Voilà si vous avez des questions je serais là demain matin vers 7h30.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## hfidek (20 Janvier 2006)

c est vrai que google earth est un peu long a lancer mais c est une apli powerpc et encore ne beta
firefox aussi est un peut plus a lancer que safari c etait deja le cas sur l imac g5???
par contre je pense apres 3 jours d utilisation que 512 de ram c vraiment just en sortit d ecran de veille il a tendance a etre un peu a reprendre ces esprits enfin bref c est un truc a penser lors de l achat


----------



## Frodon (20 Janvier 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Mouai, pas convaincu !



Cet iMac est exactement du même niveau au niveau "propreté" de l'organisation de la CM qu'un iMac G5 revC ou un Intel. Après on trouve ca clean ou pas, perso je trouve ca très correct, et surtout une très bonne utilisation de l'espace et la forme de la CM. Mais cela reste bien moins clean qu'un iMac revA ou B.


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dit pas que le processeur ne peut pas réguler sa fréquence ou son alimentation (chose qu'est capable de faire le Core Duo, les possibilités de gestion de l'energie intégrées à ce processeur sont très nombreuses).
> Je souligne simplement le fait que, manuellement dans OS X, il n'est plus possible de régler le niveau de performance (contrairement à l'iMac G5).


si comme sous linux il ya le répertoire /proc,
peux tu verifier le contenu du fichier /proc/cpuinfo a intervalle régulier en fonction pendant qu'il ne fait rine et pendant qu'il encode?
ainsi on pourrait vérifier si mac os X gére bien tout seul la puissance du proccesseur.


----------



## iota (20 Janvier 2006)

Le jour ou j'ai un Mac Intel, promis je regarde le fichier /proc/cpuinfo (qui n'existe pas sur mon iBook G4)   

@+
iota


----------



## hfidek (20 Janvier 2006)

apres une recherche rapide sur spotlight rien du tout


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2006)

c'est pas un fichier, c'est une commande unix...


----------



## hfidek (20 Janvier 2006)

a ok desoler donne moi la demarche please


----------



## iota (20 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un fichier, c'est une commande unix...


Non... c'est bien un fichier 

@+
iota


----------



## hfidek (20 Janvier 2006)

bon ba decider vous et dite moi


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2006)

comme l'a dit iota
/proc/cpuinfo est bien un fichier. Comme Mac os X est un dérivé de freeBSD et qu'en général il y a des fortes ressemblance je pensais qu'il pourrais exister sous mac os X.

a tout hasard, pour voir rapidement le contenu du fichier je fais sous mes linux :


```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

non seulment tu verras la fréquence du processeur mais aussi la information sur son nom, sa classe, sa consommation(si je me plante pas) et d'autre choses.

bon suite a une petite recherche rapide sur google, il semble que ce fichier n'existe pas sous bsd, et donc pas sous mac os X(je dl un live cd pour confirmer mes dirs)


----------



## iota (20 Janvier 2006)

Sous BSD, avec la commande sysctl tu devrais avoir la fréquence du processeur...
Taper dans une console :


> $ sysctl hw.cpufrequency //pour voir la fréquence actuelle
> $ sysctl hw.cpufrequency_min //fréquence min
> $ sysctl hw.cpufrequency_max //fréquence max



@+
iota


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dit pas que le processeur ne peut pas réguler sa fréquence ou son alimentation (chose qu'est capable de faire le Core Duo, les possibilités de gestion de l'energie intégrées à ce processeur sont très nombreuses).
> Je souligne simplement le fait que, manuellement dans OS X, il n'est plus possible de régler le niveau de performance (contrairement à l'iMac G5).
> Cependant, il est tout à fait possible que la gestion d'énergie soit faite automatiquement.
> 
> ...


donc d'après la news, il y est possible de jouer à wow avec les imac intel, il y a un lein avec plus de détail?(et les autres jeux blizzard récent)


----------



## iota (20 Janvier 2006)

C'est déjà le cas actuellement, blizzard supporte la plateforme Mac depuis longtemps.
Mais il vont bientot sortir une version universal binary de WoW (actuellement, seul la version PPC est dispo).

@+
iota


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2006)

super, mais je ne suis pas sur que je l'achetrais vu que j'ai déjà la version pc 

et puis, j'essaire les emulateur de type Wine/Darwine ^^


----------



## Xaar (20 Janvier 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> super, mais je ne suis pas sur que je l'achetrais vu que j'ai déjà la version pc
> 
> et puis, j'essaire les emulateur de type Wine/Darwine ^^



Si c'est de Wow que tu parles, saches que le CD d'installation pour Windows est le même que celui pour Mac, donc ta version "pc" que tu as acheté est aussi une version Mac


----------



## Xaar (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon et bien je viens de recevoir l'iMac que j'ai commandé jeudi dernier. C'est un iMac 20" avec en option la mémoire vidéo à 256Mb. Je trouve que la livraison a été très rapide... je vais donc vous livrer mes premières impressions :

- Tout d'abord, je suis quelqu'un de très sensible niveau bruit pour les ordinateurs. Je déteste avoir un bruit de soufflerie lorsque je surfe sur le net ou lorsque je travaille. Je peux vous dire que cet iMac est plus que silencieux. C'est un vrai bonheur 
- Sinon, niveau application compatible, j'utilise beaucoup de programme en java, tel que NetBeans pour programmer ou Azureus pour les torrents. Ces programmes fonctionnent parfaitement et c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas eu de crainte à acheter l'iMac Intel lors de sa sortie.
Word est un peu lent au démarrage, mais l'émulation fonctionne très bien, une fois lancé c'est pas plus lent que sur Windows... (je ne peux pas comparer à la version Mac, c'est le deuxième que j'ai sous la main après l'Apple 2C )
- La qualité de l'écran est impressionante, les angles de visions sont très larges et la dalle est très lumineuse. Je n'ai pas pu tester la réactivité en jeu, car je n'ai pas trouvé de version pour processeur Intel, pour le moment. J'attends que Blizzard sorte ce fameux patch pour Wow.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi critiquer, pour le moment j'en suis vraiment très content, il faudrait voir à pus long terme. En tout cas, pour ce qui est de l'appréciation à chaud, je sus extrèmement satisfait.


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est de Wow que tu parles, saches que le CD d'installation pour Windows est le même que celui pour Mac, donc ta version "pc" que tu as acheté est aussi une version Mac



je pensais que c'était valable pour les imac PPC, mais pour l'imac intel, je n'en suis pas sur.

le patch dont tu parles consiste a convertir une install ppc en binaire universel?
J'ai rapidement regarder mais j'ai pas trouver d'info sur la conversion de wow pour la platforme mac intel.


----------



## Xaar (20 Janvier 2006)

Exactement, tu peux installer Wow avec le CD pour PPC et appliquer le patch de blizzard lors de la sortie d'ici quelques jours. Cela convertira ton jeu en binaire universel.


----------



## iota (20 Janvier 2006)

Merci Xaar...
Si tu veux tester les jeux, les binaires de quake III pour Mac-Intel sont dispos (ils fonctionnent sur les kits de developpement).
Comme pour WOW, il te suffit d'avoir la version PC de Quake3 et de récupérer les ressources du CD et d'utiliser les binaires que je t'ai donnés.

@+
iota


----------



## Xaar (20 Janvier 2006)

Pour ceux que ca interesse, la version PPC de MySQL fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2006)

hm c'est la fête ca 
et comme un gros boulet, je n'avais pas vu les articles de macgamezone ^^
http://www.macgamezone.com/reaction/?id=3336&type=news
http://www.macgamezone.com/reaction/?id=3337&type=news

ouin, mais comment je vais faire pour me retenir 
ah je sais, je ne joue plus a Wow a cause de mon boulot irl qui me bouffe tout mon temps en ce moment snif. quand a ma situation financiere je ne sais pas ou est-ce qu'elle en est . Je ne suis pas à la rue. mais bon je sais que j'ai pas assez pour payer un imac en ce moment, mais j'économise. 

bref, j'ai de plus en plus hate de pouvoir m'acheter un mac et de découvrir une autre facette de l'univers informatique(qui accessoire est mon future métier en tant que developpeur ). mais je ne revendrais pas mes pc pour autant. ils me restent utile

allez encore une phrase de mes histoire, cette semain le dd de mon portable ma lachement laché en plein boulot . Encore heureux que j'avais pris une extension de garantie.  :/

Au fait xaar, selon quel est le niveau de qualité de finition de ton imac? As tu testé la télécommande? son rayon d'action est il grand? Un truc que je ne vois pas surt les photos, on distigue facilement les ports usb1.1 et des ports usb2? comme question je crois que c'est tout pour le moment. ^^
Pour ton dev java, tu n'utilises pas eclipse? Tient pas plus tard que cette semaine j'ai soutenu avec 2 autres collègues un projet java(il était imposé) pour faire un tuxgotchi 

désolé si je parles trop


----------



## iota (20 Janvier 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> son rayon d'action est il grand? Un truc que je ne vois pas surt les photos, on distigue facilement les ports usb1.1 et des ports usb2? comme question je crois que c'est tout pour le moment.


Pour la télécommande, (en théorie) c'est ~10m...
Sinon, il n'y a que de l'USB2 sur l'iMac.

@+
iota


----------



## Xaar (20 Janvier 2006)

Pour répondre à tes questions :
- Le rayon d'action de la télécommande est très bien. Je l'ai utilisé en m'éloignant de six mètres, et ca fonctionne parfaitement. Biensur, elle n'est pas différente de celle des iMac G5, je suppose...
- Pour les ports usb, d'après la documentation, il s'agit de 3 ports usb2 qu'il y a au dos, si c'était ta question.

Sinon, pour les projets Java, j'utilise eclipse d'habitude, sauf que là je travaille beaucoup sur les servlets/jsp et netbeans intègre un serveur tomcat, ce qui est beaucoup plus pratique pour développer/débugger. Mais ya pas à dire, pour programmer, l'écran 20" en 16/10 c'est le pied 

Edit: grillé par iota


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2006)

pour les ports usb ma confusion vient de cette ligne dans la description de l'apple store



> Deux ports FireWire 400 ; trois ports USB 2.0, deux ports USB 1.1 (sur le clavier)


en fait le clavier occupe un ports usb2, mais il fait office de mini hub usb1.& c'est ca, ou j'ai pas encore pigé .
Au niveau du lecteur de dvd, j'avoue ne pas aimer que ce soit un mange disque, c'est peut être infondé. Tu peux en dire plus?(je me doute que ca doit être pareil pour un imac G5 )



je pense que je prendrais la version 17", je n'ai pas les sous pour acheter la version 20". d'ailleur je trouves que la difference de prix me semble trop grande.

pour netbeans, c'est sûr que dans ce cas c'est plus pratique. on a commence les servlet dans mon université, et c'est un de ces bazards pour recharger les servlet, compiler les *.java,les copier dans les bon rep, etc.. mais bon j'arriverais bien a faire quelque chose. sauf si j'oublie d'incrementer un variable qui me fait une belle boucle infinie


----------



## Xaar (20 Janvier 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> pour les ports usb ma confusion vient de cette ligne dans la description de l'apple store
> 
> en fait le clavier occupe un ports usb2, mais il fait office de mini hub usb1.& c'est ca, ou j'ai pas encore pigé .
> Au niveau du lecteur de dvd, j'avoue ne pas aimer que ce soit un mange disque, c'est peut être infondé. Tu peux en dire plus?(je me doute que ca doit être pareil pour un imac G5 )



Pour le clavier c'est ça, tu as tout compris 

Sinon, pour le lecteur DVD, ca ne me dérange pas du tout que se soit un mange disque, et le fait de pouvoir l'éjecter à partir du clavier est plutôt pratique en fait... Je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de l'utiliser et je n'ai pas encore essayer de graver par contre.


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2006)

aller une dernière pour la route. Sous mac os, il y a surment un utilitaire de surveillance système permettant de surveillant la charge du cpu. on doit surement voir 2 graph pour chacun des coeurs?

Si tu pousses une appli optimiser pour le macintel, exploite t-elle les coeurs?


----------



## Xaar (20 Janvier 2006)

Ben, l'appli n'utilisera les deux coeurs que si elle est optimisée pour le multithread. Je n'en ai pas sous la main, donc je ne peux pas tester... mais les deux coeurs sont surtout là pour pouvoir vraiment faire du multi tâche.


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2006)

oki, je m'en doutais, allez je vais encore abuser. 
As -tu essayé ton isigh et son microphone intégré?


----------



## Xaar (20 Janvier 2006)

J'ai essayé l'iSight, mais pas le micro pour le moment. Pour une webcam, c'est plutot pas mal... et il y a un petit logiciel qui s'appelle Photo Booth qui permet de prendre des photos avec la webcam, et c'est assez ammusant, on peut rajouter pleins d'effets et/ou déformer la photo


----------



## NightWalker (20 Janvier 2006)

Essayes de faire comme DocEvil...


Le reste est là, dommage que beaucoup de liens sont cassés...


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé l'iSight, mais pas le micro pour le moment. Pour une webcam, c'est plutot pas mal... et il y a un petit logiciel qui s'appelle Photo Booth qui permet de prendre des photos avec la webcam, et c'est assez ammusant, on peut rajouter pleins d'effets et/ou déformer la photo



la iSight possède t-elle un axe pour la changer de position ou est -elle complétement figé?


----------



## iota (21 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

L'iSight est fixe (donc non orientable).
C'est l'iMac qui est mobile 

@+
iota


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2006)

Aller les 2 questions du soirs. 

la télécomande permet-elle de piloter n'importe quelle appli? Est-il possible de la configurer sois même et simplement?

pour front row, j'ai vu la video de webmr(enfin je crois que c'était la sienne) où l'on voyait les bande annonce. étaient elles issus d'un dl organiser par le logiciel ou faut il les télécharger sois même et les placer dans un répertoire précis?


----------



## iota (21 Janvier 2006)

Pour la télécommande, elle ne pilote que les applications gérées par frontrow (pas besoin d'être dans frontrow même pour que ça fonctionne), à savoir iTunes, iPhoto, Quicktime, le lecteur DVD.

Pour les bandes annonces, elles sont directement lues en streaming (depuis le site de bandes annonces d'Apple). Elles sont automatiquement ajoutées dans frontrow sans intervention de ta part.

@+
iota


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour toute tes réponses. 

au fait le bluetooth 2 est retro-compatible avec la 1ere version? je vois une mention EDR pour ce dernier. Qu'est-ce que ca apporte de plus?

pour la version 17" 





> Résolution numérique maximale de 1 920 x 1 200


 est-ce la résolution de l'ecran ou uniquement la résolution maximal de la cg?

et enfin les enceintes des Imac sont elle bonne?


----------



## iota (21 Janvier 2006)

Le bluetooth2 est bien rétro-compatible avec la version 1.
EDR (pour Enhanced Data Rate) c'est le nom officiel du bluetooth2 
Pour toutes les infos concernant le bluetooth, tu peux jeter un oeil ici.

La résolution native de l'écran 17" est 1440 x 900 pixels.
1920x1200 c'est la résolution maximale (en numérique) à laquelle tu peux monter sur la 2ème sortie écran mini-DVI (2045x1536 en analogique avec l'adaptateur VGA).

@+
iota


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> et enfin les enceintes des Imac sont elle bonne?


Correcte... mais si tu peux ajouter 90¤ environ, les créature de JBL sont plus que correctes à ce prix là... c'est ce que j'ai fait pour le mien...


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Correcte... mais si tu peux ajouter 90¤ environ, les créature de JBL sont plus que correctes à ce prix là... c'est ce que j'ai fait pour le mien...


houlà 90¤ en enceinte, moi qui n'ai jamais dépensé plus 20¤ la dedans. la preuve je me contente des enceintes intégrés de mon écran ou de mon portable. 



> La résolution native de l'écran 17" est 1440 x 900 pixels.
> 1920x1200 c'est la résolution maximale (en numérique) à laquelle tu peux monter sur la 2ème sortie écran mini-DVI (2045x1536 en analogique avec l'adaptateur VGA).


Ca me semblait beaucoups pour un 17 " 
Merci pour le lien pur le BT2


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> houlà 90¤ en enceinte, moi qui n'ai jamais dépensé plus 20¤ la dedans. la preuve je me contente des enceintes intégrés de mon écran ou de mon portable.


Si tu as une chaine avec des entrées audio, c'est possible aussi le prix du câble est nettement moins cher


----------



## Max London (22 Janvier 2006)

Moi qui suis iThunomane, je ne supportait pas le bruit de cochon (et je ne mache pas mes mots!) de mon PowerMac G4, alors je me suis acheté des enceintes Creative GD380.  Le package et nickel (entrée mini-jack, rouge-blanc, et quelques cables pour inverser les entrées...).
Il y a deux jolis baffles noirs en forme de réacteur et un caisson de basse.  Le son est superbe!  Je suis  au niveau 2 sur (8 maximum), et c'est déja super fort, j'ai essayé de mettre encore plus fort mais la mais voisins tapent sur les murs  
...et il n'a couté que 39 euros!

Soit  

Sinon je suis étonné de voir le nombre d'annonce sur MacG, eBay...etc du genre:
iMac G5 "iSight" 17" acheté le 20/12/2005, encore sous garantie parfait état...etc
Allez, je peux comprendre que l'iMac Intel soit sexy mais bon, de la a les revendres a des prix bradés...j'ai vu un gars qui vendait le siens à 1000¤  Vous immaginnez?  Le gars il aura perdu 379 euros dans l'affaire, soit plus de 25% du prix original!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

J'étais moi-même l'heureux possesseur d'un iMac G5, acheté un peu plus de 2 mois auparavant. Comme beaucoup d'acheteurs dégoûtés, j'ai décidé de changer pour un Core Duo (même si les performances ne sont pas celles promises par Apple). 

J'ai reçu mon 17" (version standard) hier, deux jours après avoir passé commande. Et je peux vous dire que je ne suis absolument pas déçu, bien au contraire !! Je me moque que le processeur soit un 32 bits, je me moque de ceux qui chient sur Intel, et je me moque aussi des programmeurs qui parlent de régression... 

Je leur répondrai (et pour avoir utilisé un iMac G5 pendant plus de deux mois, je peux comparer) que le Core Duo démarre en un temps record, que le Finder est super réactif, tout comme les applications Apple (Safari, Mail, iTunes) qui s'ouvrent presque instantanément !! Que la lecture de divx sous VLC avec Rosetta reste fluide, même avec des fichiers X264 (et une version pour processeur Intel uniquement devrait voir le jour très rapidement ; l'Universal Binaries suivra par la suite). Il lit aussi sans saccade un trailer 1080p (serait-ce bien la carte graphique qui les décompresse ?), ce qui n'était pas le cas sur un iMac G5. 

Voilà, je suis très content de mon nouveau "nouvel iMac", peut-être un petit bémol à Rosetta qui a l'air de demander pas mal de RAM (disons qu'il ne faut mieux ne pas avoir d'autres logiciels d'ouvert quand on l'utilise - c'est vrai que je n'ai que 512 de RAM...).


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

A mon avis c'est EFI qui accélère le boot et non pas le core duo. Par contre à 512 Mo de RAM tu brides un peu ton achat, nan ?


----------



## macgilles (22 Janvier 2006)

Yanku a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je suis très content de mon nouveau "nouvel iMac".



Bonjour. Ai fébrilement commandé un imac dual core 20 pouces hier, avec 1 Go de Ram, 256 et de mémoire vidéo. Ce qui m'a  décidé c'est le silence, qui a l'air réel (puces de portable). J'ai pris l'apple care au cas où.
On m'annonce une livraison vers le 31 janvier.  : j'ai hâte.


----------



## Kilian2 (22 Janvier 2006)

Comment tu a fait pour le changer 2 mois après  Parce que moi cela me tenterait bien ?




			
				Yanku a dit:
			
		

> J'étais moi-même l'heureux possesseur d'un iMac G5, acheté un peu plus de 2 mois auparavant. Comme beaucoup d'acheteurs dégoûtés, j'ai décidé de changer pour un Core Duo (même si les performances ne sont pas celles promises par Apple).
> 
> J'ai reçu mon 17" (version standard) hier, deux jours après avoir passé commande. Et je peux vous dire que je ne suis absolument pas déçu, bien au contraire !! Je me moque que le processeur soit un 32 bits, je me moque de ceux qui chient sur Intel, et je me moque aussi des programmeurs qui parlent de régression...
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu a fait pour le changer 2 mois après  Parce que moi cela me tenterait bien ?



Heu, en fait je l'ai revendu d'occaz' environ 1500F moins cher que je ne l'avais acheté... Désolé, je n'ai pas de solution miracle à te proposer !!


----------



## valoriel (22 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pour la télécommande, elle ne pilote que les applications gérées par frontrow (pas besoin d'être dans frontrow même pour que ça fonctionne), à savoir iTunes, iPhoto, Quicktime, le lecteur DVD.


il me semblait que l'on pouvait aussi piloter keynote?


----------



## iota (22 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> il me semblait que l'on pouvait aussi piloter keynote?


Jamais vu, mais c'est pas impossible... je vais regarder si je trouve des infos...

@+
iota


----------



## boulder (22 Janvier 2006)

Yanku a dit:
			
		

> Que la lecture de divx sous VLC avec Rosetta reste fluide



As-tu fais des réglages particuliers pour vlc ? de quelle version s'agit-il? je l'ai installé (version 0.8.4a )sur mon 20" core duo et il ne veut pas se lancer, il plante lamentablement...


----------



## molgow (22 Janvier 2006)

Ça ne répond pas à ta question, mais VideoLAN dit qu'ils vont sortir une version uniquement pour Intel dans quelques jours, et qu'ensuite, ils feront une version Universal Binaries. 

Source : forum VideoLAN


----------



## boulder (22 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour l'info, je suivrais ça de près...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Exactement, tu peux installer Wow avec le CD pour PPC et appliquer le patch de blizzard lors de la sortie d'ici quelques jours. Cela convertira ton jeu en binaire universel.




salut!
J'ai été à la fnac pour acheter un mac intel, mais le vendeur m'a dit ke ct merdik par rapport au imac G5 isight intégré... mais bon, ça venait sûrement du fait qu'il avait des G5 en stock, et pas de macintel, et qu'il voulait les vendre...

du coup, j'ai décidé de voir un peu sur les forums ce que ça donnait...
ce qui me fait un peu peur, c'est le fait qu'il y ait des app qui ne soient pas compatibles avec le macintel... et je suis un peu une bille en info.
j'ai un ibook G4 depuis 2 mois, je l'adore, mais je ne suis pas une pro.

peux tu me dire ce qu'est ce fameux "patch"... comment faire si une app n'est pas compatible? attendre que mac propose des mises à jour?

J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide!
merci


----------



## Tarul (22 Janvier 2006)

tu as bien fait par rapport au vendeur de la fnac. on ne peut pas leur faire confiance à 100%.

l'imac G5 n'a comme avantage que toutes les appli pro existent et sont optimisés pour ce dernier. et qu'il peut faire fonctionner les applis mac classic.

Tu semble être nouveau dans le monde mac, et ce que je site ce dessus ne semble pas te correspondre et que l'imac intel te conviendrais mieux.

Concernant wow, je suis dans le même flou, mais comme j'ai le temps avant l'achat, le patch ub pour wow sera peut être sortie d'ici là. . L'imac intel est la solition pérene car a therme toutes les appli seront en UB, avant de n'être que pour intel(surement dans quelque années a cause du materiel pro).

n'hesite pas à t'inscrire c'est plus facile pour nous.


----------



## Kilian2 (22 Janvier 2006)

Yanku a dit:
			
		

> Heu, en fait je l'ai revendu d'occaz' environ 1500F moins cher que je ne l'avais acheté... Désolé, je n'ai pas de solution miracle à te proposer !!



Ah d'accord ....


----------



## tesalilla (22 Janvier 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien fait par rapport au vendeur de la fnac. on ne peut pas leur faire confiance à 100%.
> 
> l'imac G5 n'a comme avantage que toutes les appli pro existent et sont optimisés pour ce dernier. et qu'il peut faire fonctionner les applis mac classic.
> 
> ...




merci beaucoup pour ta réponse...
en effet, je suis toute nouvelle dans le monde mac, et j'ai encore beaucoup à découvrir, mais je suis bien partie...
encore une question... concernant la possibilité de me mettre en réseau entre le mac intel et mon ibook, il n'y aura donc pas de changement?
est-ce que cela signifie que les app futures ne seront probablement plus compatibles avec mon ibook, sauf s'ils sont UB?
et est-ce que je peux transférer des app de mon ibook au mac intel?

cela semble peut être un peu stupide comme questions, mais je préfère ne pas avoir de surprises, vu l'investissement que c'est.

tesa


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Janvier 2006)

tesalilla a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup pour ta réponse...
> en effet, je suis toute nouvelle dans le monde mac, et j'ai encore beaucoup à découvrir, mais je suis bien partie...


 Bienvenue


			
				tesalilla a dit:
			
		

> encore une question... concernant la possibilité de me mettre en réseau entre le mac intel et mon ibook, il n'y aura donc pas de changement?


Aucun changement 
est-ce que cela signifie que les app futures ne seront probablement plus compatibles avec mon ibook, sauf s'ils sont UB?[/QUOTE]Elles seront quasimment toutes en UB 


			
				tesalilla a dit:
			
		

> et est-ce que je peux transférer des app de mon ibook au mac intel?


Oui, mais pense à respecter les licences respectives de chaques applis


----------



## iota (22 Janvier 2006)

Salut.



			
				tesalilla a dit:
			
		

> encore une question... concernant la possibilité de me mettre en réseau entre le mac intel et mon ibook, il n'y aura donc pas de changement?


Non, aucun problème pour mettre les deux machines en réseau, même si elle n'ont pas le même "moteur" (processeur).



			
				tesalilla a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que cela signifie que les app futures ne seront probablement plus compatibles avec mon ibook, sauf s'ils sont UB?


T'avais dit *une question* 
Les machines comme ton iBook (qui utilisent un processeur PPC) seront encore longtemps supportées par les éditeurs de logiciel, pas de crainte à avoir de ce côté la.



			
				tesalilla a dit:
			
		

> et est-ce que je peux transférer des app de mon ibook au mac intel?


Oui (dans les limites imposées par la licence propre à chaque logiciel -pirater c'est mal-). Les applications actuelles seront prises en charge par l'émulateur Rosetta qui équipe les Mac avec processeur Intel.
Cependant, il est conseillé, dans la majorité des cas, de se tourner vers les applications UB (Universal Binary).

@+
iota

_Edit : grillé par l'étudiant du 69 _


----------



## tesalilla (23 Janvier 2006)

merci...
oui, biensûr, je respecte les licences. 
en fait, c'était surtout pour le office que je demandais ça, car le cd est à 800 km de chez moi, et il reste encore 2 intallations possibles, comme il y en a pour 3 postes différents.
loin de moi l'idée de pirater!!! 

en tous cas, mes doutes sont levés, je vais me commander mon macintel!!! 

une dernière question: j'ai un HI-MD player sony, avec sonicstage... évidemment, ce n'est pas compatible mac. le sera-t-il avec le macintel?

et merci à tous pour vos réponses!
tesa


----------



## iota (23 Janvier 2006)

Salut.



			
				tesalilla a dit:
			
		

> une dernière question: j'ai un HI-MD player sony, avec sonicstage... évidemment, ce n'est pas compatible mac. le sera-t-il avec le macintel?


Intel ou non, ça ne change pas le fait que Sony ne supporte pas la plateforme Mac.
Donc, non, ton Hi-MD ne sera pas compatible avec ton mac-intel.

Il existe peut-être des solutions alternatives, je vais jeter un oeil.

@+
iota


----------



## tesalilla (23 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Intel ou non, ça ne change pas le fait que Sony ne supporte pas la plateforme Mac.
> Donc, non, ton Hi-MD ne sera pas compatible avec ton mac-intel.
> ...



salut
je vois que tu as aussi un sony... est-ce un MD?
si oui, comment fais-tu pour graver tes MD, à part la solution optique ou analogique? parce que le mien est resté en inaction depuis  que j'ai mon ibook, ce qui est dommage...
Crois-tu qu'il existe des solutions alternatives pour que mon sonicstage soit compatible avec le macintel?

merci encore
tesa


----------



## iota (23 Janvier 2006)

tesalilla a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tu as aussi un sony... est-ce un MD?


Euh non, je n'ai pas de MD, mais je connais quand même les produits Sony 



			
				tesalilla a dit:
			
		

> si oui, comment fais-tu pour graver tes MD, à part la solution optique ou analogique? parce que le mien est resté en inaction depuis  que j'ai mon ibook, ce qui est dommage...
> Crois-tu qu'il existe des solutions alternatives pour que mon sonicstage soit compatible avec le macintel?


Je me suis penché sur la question et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution alternative à SonicStage pour Mac.
Donc pour utiliser ton MD avec un Mac, c'est rappé à mon avis.

@+
iota


----------



## tesalilla (23 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Euh non, je n'ai pas de MD, mais je connais quand même les produits Sony
> 
> Je me suis penché sur la question et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution alternative à SonicStage pour Mac.
> Donc pour utiliser ton MD avec un Mac, c'est rappé à mon avis.
> ...



Ah désolée, c'est écrit sony MDR en bas, dans tes "possessions"...

Mince, pour mon sony, c'est dommage...  
Je vais devoir me rabattre sur mon "pompage" par optique. Mais bon, il est toujours possible d'acheter des morcaux sur itunes, les graver en cd sur des CD-RW avec le mac, et les remettre ensuite sur le MD via la chaîne Hi-Fi... enfin je crois... :rose: 

En tous cas merci!

tesa


----------



## iota (23 Janvier 2006)

Le SONY MDR-EX71 est un casque 



			
				tesalilla a dit:
			
		

> Je vais devoir me rabattre sur mon "pompage" par optique. Mais bon, il est toujours possible d'acheter des morcaux sur itunes, les graver en cd sur des CD-RW avec le mac, et les remettre ensuite sur le MD via la chaîne Hi-Fi... enfin je crois... :rose:


En fait il y'a plus simple, l'iMac a une sortie optique, il te suffit de lire la musique sous iTunes et de faire la copie directement sur le MD.
Pas la peine de graver un CD et de passer par la chaine Hi-Fi.

@+
iota


----------



## tesalilla (24 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Le SONY MDR-EX71 est un casque
> 
> Oops... hehe...:rose:
> 
> ...




Ca c'est génial! ça me simplifie les choses! 
En fait, ce n'est pas qu'un simple MD, c'est un Hi-MD, un Giga par mini disc (et non plus 80 min en format LP2), ce qui est dommage c'est qu'il ne pourra me servir que de stockage musique, alors qu'avec SonicStage et un câble usb, je pouvais stocker d'autres infos de tout genre dessus, un peu comme une "clef usb".  

Et pour toi, tu passes sur le macintel? 

à plus,
tesa


----------



## iota (24 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Normalement, ton Hi-MD doit être reconnu comme unité de stockage externe, tu devrais pouvoir transférer des fichiers comme si c'était une clés USB (par contre, pour la musique il faut passer par SonicStage qui ne fonctionne pas sur Mac comme je te l'ai déjà dit).

Pour le passage à Intel, ce sera pour plus tard 

@+
iota


----------



## Alex6 (24 Janvier 2006)

Ma commande vient d'être expédiée mais apparemment le suivi n'est pas accessible le premier jour. Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer?


----------



## POMpier (24 Janvier 2006)

pour lr suivi ca met un peut de temps effectivement.... faut le faire direct chez tnt car sinon le site de apple  a du mal ...


----------



## Alex6 (24 Janvier 2006)

Ok ok, il me faut encore de la patience alors. 
C'est un numéro à 10 chiffres, ce qui d'après le site de tnt est un numéro national, bizarre. Cela signifierait que la commande est déjà en France !?


----------



## POMpier (24 Janvier 2006)

apparement non moi mon suivit a commencer directement chez tnt en asie... il est d'ailleur (j'espere dans l'avion  ) Avant c'etait pas le cas mais apparement ca l'ai maintenant !

++


----------



## molgow (24 Janvier 2006)

Perso, j'ai ces relevés sur le Apple Order Status :

 

```
Activity                Location               Date / Time (GMT)
----------------------------------------------------------------
Shipment Picked Up      SHANGHAI, SH, CN       15 Jan 2006 01:00
Depart Terminal         SHANGHAI, SH, CN       16 Jan 2006 06:15
Arrive Terminal         AMSTERDAM, NH, NL      19 Jan 2006 07:00
Out For Delivery        AMSTERDAM, NH, NL      19 Jan 2006 13:09
Arrive Terminal         BUCHS, SG, CH          24 Jan 2006 07:29
Cleared Customs         BASEL, BS, CH          24 Jan 2006 10:15
```

Voilà, si ça peut aider quelqu'un à espérer son Mac pour plus tôt ou plus tard 

J'ai bon espoir que cet iMac Intel arrivera chez moi demain, ou au pire jeudi. De toute manière, ça changera rien. Je rentre pas chez moi, autre que pour dormir, jusqu'à jeudi :rateau:


----------



## POMpier (24 Janvier 2006)

tu le sort d'ou ton traking ????


----------



## Tarul (24 Janvier 2006)

Il a fait abracadabra.  








je suis déjà sortis. 

snif, plus ca va, plus j'ai envie d'un mac ;(


----------



## molgow (24 Janvier 2006)

POMpier a dit:
			
		

> tu le sort d'ou ton traking ????



Ben quand tu fais "Consultez votre compte" sur l'Apple Store, tu peux faire ensuite "Suivi des commandes"... C'est facile à trouver !


----------



## POMpier (24 Janvier 2006)

HEU bin moi ca me donne rien  par contre sur le site de TNT j'ai bien un traking  :mouais: 

C sur ta page suivie de comande c ca ?


----------



## Alex6 (24 Janvier 2006)

Pour moi toujours rien dans le suivi, même sur le site de TNT !


----------



## Kilian2 (24 Janvier 2006)

Tenez y a un truc bizarre tout le monde il me semble sur macgé reçois ses macs par TNT et moi par UPS ...

Sinon avez vous des photos ?????? !!!!


----------



## Tarul (24 Janvier 2006)

En quoi est-ce bizzare? Rien n'empeche une societe à faire appel a plusieurs transporteur.


----------



## iota (24 Janvier 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon avez vous des photos ?????? !!!!


Si ça peut te faire patienter 
Va jeter un oeil à ça.

@+
iota


----------



## Kilian2 (24 Janvier 2006)

Pas mal ...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut te faire patienter
> Va jeter un oeil à ça.
> 
> @+
> iota


Tiens tu m'as devancé...   c'est vrai que de la part d'un Paul Thurrot, c'est un sacré switch... défenseur des premières heures de Windows et qui assassinait le monde Apple... Il est vrai que ces derniers temps il a quand même lorgné pas mal sur le monde Apple à cause des retards répétitifs de Vista. Il me semble que dans un de ces blogs il avait déjà annoncé le passage d'Apple chez Intel juste avant l'annonce officielle de Jobs... là

On va attendre ses réactions tiens...


----------



## iota (24 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tu m'as devancé...   c'est vrai que de la part d'un Paul Thurrot, c'est un sacré switch...


Ca fait un petit moment qu'il a entamé son switch, notamment avec l'achat d'un PowerBook 

@+
iota


----------



## NightWalker (24 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait un petit moment qu'il a entamé son switch, notamment avec l'achat d'un PowerBook
> 
> @+
> iota


C'est vrai, mais je pense qu'avec l'iMac core duo, il attend un peu Apple au tournant...


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

Voilà, l'iMac Intel Core Duo est arrivé ! :love:
Dommage que je ne le garde que 4 jours


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

Juste pour vous donner envie 



```
Vue d&#8217;ensemble du logiciel système :

  Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.4.4 (8G1165)
  Version du noyau :    Darwin 8.4.1


Bus ATA :

MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-846 :

  Modèle :    MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-846
  Révision :    FB2U
  Numéro de série :    
  Disque amovible :    Non
  Protocole :    ATAPI
  Numéro de l&#8217;unité :    0
  Type de socket :    Interne


Intel ICH7-M AHCI :

  Fournisseur :    Intel
  Produit :    ICH7-M AHCI
  Vitesse :    1,5 Gigabit
  Description :    AHCI Version 1.10 Supported

WDC WD1600JS-40NGB2 :

  Capacité :    149.05 Go
  Modèle :    WDC WD1600JS-40NGB2
  Révision :    10.02E04
  Numéro de série :    WD-WCAP01025558
  File d&#8217;attente de commandes natives :    Oui
  Profondeur de la file d&#8217;attente :    32
  Support amovible :    Non
  Disque amovible :    Non
  Nom BSD :    disk0
  Gestionnaires OS9 :    Non
  État S.M.A.R.T. :    Vérifié
  Volumes :
Macintosh HD :
  Capacité :    148.73 Go
  Disponible :    131.4 Go
  Inscriptible :    Oui
  Système de fichiers :    Journaled HFS+
  Nom BSD :    disk0s2
  Point de montage :    /


Audio haute définition Intel :

  Appareils disponibles :
  Sortie de ligne :
  Connexion :    Prise Jack 1/8 pouce
  Microphone :
  Connexion :    Interne
  Haut-parleur :
  Connexion :    Interne
  Entrée ligne :
  Connexion :    Prise Jack 1/8 pouce
  Sortie S/P-DIF :
  Connexion :    Optique

  Version du logiciel Bluetooth Apple :    1.7.1f14
  Réglages du matériel :
  Ordinateur de XXX :
  Adresse (URL) :    XXX
  Fabricant :    Cambridge Silicon Radio
  Version du programme interne :    3.1965 (3.1965)
  Alimentation Bluetooth :    Activé
  Détectable :    Oui
  Version HCI :    3 ($3)
  Révision HCI :    1965 ($7ad)
  Version LMP :    3 ($3)
  Sous-version LMP :    1965 ($7ad)
  Type d&#8217;appareil (principal) :    Ordinateur
  Type d&#8217;appareil (complet) :    Ordinateur de bureau
  Classe d&#8217;appareils composite :    1057028 ($102104)
  Classe d&#8217;appareils (principale) :    1 ($1)
  Classe d&#8217;appareils (secondaire) :    1 ($1)
  Classe de services :    129 ($81)
  Requiert une authentification :    Non
  Services :
  Transfert de fichiers Bluetooth :
  Dossier de recherche de ceux-ci :    ~/Public
  Requiert une authentification :    Oui
  Région/Province :    Désactivé
  Échange de fichiers Bluetooth :
  Dossier des éléments acceptés :    ~/Documents
  Requiert une authentification :    Non
  Si d&#8217;autres éléments sont acceptés :    Demander
  Si les éléments PIM sont acceptés :    Demander
  Lors de la réception d&#8217;éléments :    Demander pour chaque fichier
  Région/Province :    Activé
  Ports série entrant :
  Port série 1 :
  Nom :    Bluetooth-PDA-Sync
  Canal RFCOMM :    3
  Requiert une authentification :    Non
  Ports série sortant :
  Port série 1 :
  Adresse (URL) :    
  Nom :    Bluetooth-Modem
  Canal RFCOMM :    0
  Requiert une authentification :    Non


ATI Radeon X1600 :

  Modèle de jeu de puces :    ATY,RadeonX1600
  Type :    Moniteur
  Bus :    PCIe
  VRAM (totale) :    128 Mo
  Fournisseur :    ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :    0x71c5
  Identifiant de révision :    0x0000
  Version du gestionnaire EFI :    01.00.063
  Moniteurs :
iMac :
  Type de moniteur :    LCD
  Résolution :    1440 x 900
  Profondeur :    Couleurs 32 bits
  Intégré :    Oui
  Core Image :    Géré
  Moniteur principal :    Oui
  Miroir :    Désactivé
  Connecté :    Oui
  Quartz Extreme :    Géré
Moniteur :
  État :    Aucun moniteur connecté


MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-846 :

  Révision du programme interne :    FB2U
  Interconnexion :    ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :    Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)
  Cache :    2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :    Oui
  CD gravables :    -R, -RW
  DVD gravables :    -R, -RW, +R, +RW, +R DL
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de CD :    Oui
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de DVD :    Oui
  Stratégies d&#8217;écriture :    CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
  Données :    Non


DIMM1/BANK 1 :

  Taille :    512 Mo
  Type :    DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :    667 MHz
  État :    OK
```


----------



## NightWalker (26 Janvier 2006)

Heu perké ???


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Heu perké ???



Parce que c'est pas le mien 
Je commande, j'installe, mais je paie pas et donc je garde pas


----------



## NightWalker (26 Janvier 2006)

Qu'est-ce que tu en penses toi ???


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

Ben pour l'instant, ça me semble très bien !
Et sincérement, si je ne le savais pas, je n'aurais pas remarqué que c'est un Intel à l'intérieur !
Pour l'instant, j'ai testé Acrobat, Firefox, Adium, RealPlayer. 
Bon Firefox reste je trouve relativement lent, mais parfaitement utilisable. Il reste plus rapide que sur mon G4 933 Mhz, mais est moins rapide que sur le P4 3 Ghz sur lequel je bosse. Comme je n'ai jamais pu testé sur un iMac G5, je peux pas trop dire si on a perdu qqch là. Mais si c'est le cas, c'est pas grand chose. Encore une fois, c'est utilisable sans problèmes.

Sinon, perso je suis bluffé et en admiration devant la petite télécommande Media Center, la webcam intégrée et par la simplicité d'utilisation du Mac ! (il m'a fallu 5 min pour le sortir du carton, le brancher et l'utiliser !! et sans avoir besoin de lire aucun mode d'emploi)


----------



## NightWalker (26 Janvier 2006)

Tu n'as pas pu essayer les iLifes ???


----------



## Kilian2 (26 Janvier 2006)

J'ai reçu hier iLife 06 box et c'est top   iWeb est sympa mais si l'on veux sortir des thèmes (jolis) c'est ... (PS j'ai rapidement refait mon site)


----------



## Kilian2 (26 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour vous donner envie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hum même graveur que mon G5 mais pas le même DD (Maxtor)

Pour comparaison voilà la fiche du G5.


----------



## iota (26 Janvier 2006)

Salut.



			
				Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Hum même graveur que mon G5 mais pas le même DD (Maxtor)


Certaines personnes ont un graveur pioneer avec le iMac Core Duo et un disque dur maxtor.

Apple se fournit chez plusieurs fabricants.

@+
iota


----------



## dillusion (26 Janvier 2006)

je voudrais savoir si on peut faire de la visioconference avec les effets appliqués a isight style sepia,.?
et estce une bonne idée d'acheter un macintel maintenant ou mieux vaut attendre encore ?
merci


----------



## molgow (27 Janvier 2006)

L'iMac démarre vraiment vite... 25 secondes entre l'appui sur le bouton et l'affichage du Dock. Mais c'est surtout le démarrage du système qui va vite, la barre de défilement de Mac OS X apparait à peine 1 ou 2 secondes.


----------



## Tarul (27 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour les photos précises iota. elle sont superbes. Me donne encore plus envie de cet ordi. Snif, vivement que les sousous arrivent que je me l'achete.

question bête : le clavier fournis avec le mac, a bien 1 sortie usb pour brancher la souris?


----------



## molgow (27 Janvier 2006)

Même 2 sorties. C'est un clavier standard, avec la Mighty Mouse standarde.
Et derrière l'iMac, il y a 3 sorties USB.


----------



## Kilian2 (27 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac démarre vraiment vite... 25 secondes entre l'appui sur le bouton et l'affichage du Dock. Mais c'est surtout le démarrage du système qui va vite, la barre de défilement de Mac OS X apparait à peine 1 ou 2 secondes.




Elle apparaît aussi pendant 2 secondes environ sur mon G5 ... ce qui est (45 secondes de démarrage) long sur le G5 c'est la parti écran noir avant la pomme sur fond gris.


----------



## molgow (27 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de tester VLC avec le dernier épisode de Lost. Ça passe très bien ! Image et son fluide. Aucun problème particulier rencontré pour l'instant (je n'ai testé qu'UN fichier !)


----------



## NightWalker (27 Janvier 2006)

Finalement tu l'as toujours gardé cet iMac    tu crois que tu vas pouvoir t'en séparer ???


----------



## molgow (27 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Finalement tu l'as toujours gardé cet iMac    tu crois que tu vas pouvoir t'en séparer ???



Ben j'ai dit, je le cède dimanche probablement 
Et pis, je m'en acheterais un bientôt, je pensais dans 2 mois, mais là je crois bien que je vais pas attendre et que je vais prendre le 20" :love:


----------



## molgow (27 Janvier 2006)

Quelqu'un a-t-il fait des tests avec des imprimantes ? 
J'espère que la Canon (all-in-one) que je devrais brancher sur ce MacIntel fonctionnera...


----------



## iota (27 Janvier 2006)

La pixma MP500 fonctionne avec l'iMac normalement 

@+
iota


----------



## Xaar (27 Janvier 2006)

Pour ma part, j'ai une Canon IP4200 et elle n'était pas dans la liste des pilotes livrés avec mon iMac Core duo... je me suis dit que je pouvais toujours testé de l'installer avec le CD livré avec mon imprimante et elle fonctionne très bien 

edit: il semblerait même que le logiciel livré avec mon imprimante fonctionne en natif, c'est ce que me dit le moniteur d'activité... pourtant les macintel n'étaient pas encore sortis...


----------



## Tarul (28 Janvier 2006)

c'est beau d'avoir ce genre de surprise.


----------



## iota (28 Janvier 2006)

Salut.



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> il me semblait que l'on pouvait aussi piloter keynote?


J'ai pu lire dans ce document sur le MacBook Pro que l'ont peut effectivement piloter keynote avec la télécommande.

@+
iota


----------



## valoriel (28 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> J'ai pu lire dans ce document sur le MacBook Pro que l'ont peut effectivement piloter keynote avec la télécommande.
> 
> ...


c'est donc bien ce qu'il me semblait. c'est une trés bonne nouvelle!!

merci pour tes recherches...


----------



## Kilian2 (29 Janvier 2006)

Et ce marche t'il sur l'iMac ?


----------



## iota (29 Janvier 2006)

Salut.



			
				Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Et ce marche t'il sur l'iMac ?


Je présume que oui, mais je suis prêt à parier que ça ne fonctionne qu'avec la dernière version de Keynote (iWork '06).
Ce serait sympa si un propriétaire d'iMac Core Duo faisait le test avec la version d'évaluation d'iWork 

@+
iota


----------



## tzekken (29 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Je présume que oui, mais je suis prêt à parier que ça ne fonctionne qu'avec la dernière version de Keynote (iWork '06).
> Ce serait sympa si un propriétaire d'iMac Core Duo faisait le test avec la version d'évaluation d'iWork
> ...



Je viens de tester avec la nouvelle version d'Iwork sur mon nouvel Imac Intel Core DUo :

la telecommande permet uniquement de regler le volume sonore.

Maintenant, comme je débute dans ce fabuleux univers, j'ai peut etre loupé quelque chose?

En tous cas, dans le menu préférences, pas d'Apple remote...


----------



## molgow (29 Janvier 2006)

Après avoir utilisé l'iMac Intel tout ce week-end, je dois dire que je le trouve toujours aussi génial. Mais je dois malgré tout avertir que les gros programmes (Photoshop, Illustrator, Firefox) qui fonctionnent avec Rosetta sont relativement lent. Bon peut-être qu'avec plus de RAM ça irait mieux (je n'ai que les 512 Mo de base). En fait, c'est surtout le lancement de ces applis qui est assez lent. Et ça devient lent lorsque je commence à avoir Firefox et Photoshop ouvert en plus de plusieurs autres programmes natif (Safari, iPhoto, iTunes, PhotoBooth, Adium). Donc rien de bien grave, surtout avec seulement 512 Mo de RAM !

Bref. Mon conseil est : si vous avez besoin d'un iMac tout de suite, prenez le G5 s'il vous faut impérativement de la puissance tout de suite, sinon prenez le Intel, il tiendra mieux sur la longueur, et dans quelques mois les lenteurs du début disparaîtront avec l'arrivée de tous les softs en natif x86.


----------



## tzekken (29 Janvier 2006)

Sans tester les applis qui ne sont pas encore en UB, et pour n'avoir testé que les applis livrées avec, mon avis est que c'est vraiment une super machine.

Montage vidéo, un paquet de fenetres ouvertes, aucun ralentissement tou va tres tres vite.

Je n'ai pas encore testé Firefox, je ne me sers pour l'instant que de Safari.

Les seules applis qui tournent avec Rosetta sont MSN, Google earth, Carbon copy cloner, Mercury.

Tout tourne a la perfection.

A moins d'etre impatient et d'avoir un besoin vital de puissance sur photoshop ou autre appli pro, il faut choisir l'Intel.

D'une part toute la gamme va evoluer vers l'Intel, d'autre part choisir un G5 juste pour meme pas 1 mois 1/2 de gain de puissance sous photoshop...


----------



## molgow (29 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de tester Quake3-Intel et ça a fait planter la machine 
Bon, le soft avait été compilé et testé pour les Mac Intel Developer.


----------



## iota (29 Janvier 2006)

UT 2004 en Universal Binary devrait arriver prochainement 
Mais je suis pas certain que tu auras encore la machine sous la main à ce moment là...

@+
iota


----------



## molgow (29 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis pas certain que tu auras encore la machine sous la main à ce moment là...



Non, mais je vais m'en acheter une pour moi 
Je vais pas tenir de plus avoir la webcam intégrée, la puissance (je me rends compte que mon vieux G4 933 n'est plus si rapide!), le look d'enfer et un bon son :love:


----------



## iota (29 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais je vais m'en acheter une pour moi


Sage décision  
 

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

baïla morena


----------



## gibet_b (29 Janvier 2006)

Et moi qui devrait, dans quelques temps, commander un iMac Intel pour un copain... Je vais le recevoir chez moi, on va sans doute le déballer chez moi avant d'aller chez mon copain. Aaaaaah !!! Je sens que je vais baver comme un dingue :love: :love: :love: 

Mais bon, pour le moment, mon mini marche très bien, je touche du bois. Et puis ma copine (avec qui je vis, je précise, c'est important) devrait acheter un iBook intel. Mais je pense en effet que mon prochain mac pourrait bien être un iMac !


----------



## molgow (29 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de tester une version Intel de Firefox ! (ici)

C'est bluffant, ouvrir l'application prend même pas 1 seconde ! Et la navigation se fait de manière très fluide !


----------



## yarenim (31 Janvier 2006)

Cioran a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler des performances, on remarque que la machine est passée sous intel qu'en cliquant sur le menu "pomme" / à propos de ce Mac
> 
> Sinon l'écran est très lumineux, la qualité d'isight est plus que nette... vais commencer le transfert de données de mon ancien Mac et je reviens !!!


Salut , je suis un bleu quoique d'un âge très avancé. Je m'inquiète pour le transfert des données de mon viel iMac 7998(sans port FireWire) au nouvel iMac intel que j'attends. Comment Fais-tu?
Merci.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2006)

yarenim a dit:
			
		

> Salut , je suis un bleu quoique d'un âge très avancé. Je m'inquiète pour le transfert des données de mon viel iMac 7998(sans port FireWire) au nouvel iMac intel que j'attends. Comment Fais-tu?
> Merci.



par le port ethernet, en ouvrant le partage mac sur tes deux ordis.


----------



## filou95 (31 Janvier 2006)

Tu dois aussi pouvoir démarrer ton viel Imac en mode Target ( garde la touche T enfoncée au démarrage ) il démarre comme un disque dur externe, tu le branche en USB alors sur ton nouveau Mac , ça risque d'être long le transfert vu que c'est de l'USB 1 , mais tu ne dois pas avoir un gros HD sur ton vieux mac
Sinon éthernet comme dis Fabfab


----------



## Alex6 (31 Janvier 2006)

Et voilà, premier message depuis mon Imac Intel.
Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester, je viens de le déballer à l'instant!


----------



## Kéfa (31 Janvier 2006)

alexis-plichon a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, premier message depuis mon Imac Intel.
> Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester, je viens de le déballer à l'instant!



Félicitations ! Content pour toi !


----------



## Alex6 (31 Janvier 2006)

Si certains d'entre vous ont des questions, qu'ils n'hésitent pas


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2006)

alexis-plichon a dit:
			
		

> Si certains d'entre vous ont des questions, qu'ils n'hésitent pas


Juste pour asvoir si mon idée fonctionne.
Sur un autre sujet, j'avais répondu à une personne qui n'arrivait pas à executer un PrefPane (i.e: Panneau de préférences. Soit une extension des preferences systèmes), que selon moi le problème venait que Rosetta était incapable de l'executer principalement parce qu'il est impossible d'executer du code PPC dans une appli native Intel (Par exemple impossible d'utiliser des plugins PowerPC pour une appli native Intel (plugin PPC sur Safari...etc)).

C'est pourquoi j'ai suggéré d'essayer avec la version PowerPC des préférences système. Personne n'a vérifié si cela marchait, hors, cela pourrait être interessant si l'astuce s'avère fonctionnelles, pour ceux qui souhaitent pouvoir utiliser des panneaux de préférences (prefPanes) PowerPC en attends la disponibilité en version Universal Binary ou Intel only.
J'ai mis en ligne la version PowerPC de l'application "Préférences Systèmes" de la 10.4.4, elle est téléchargeable ici: 
http://ifrodo.free.fr/PreferencesSystemePowerPC.zip

Donc si tu as des prefPanes en PowerPC (tu sais les trucs qui se mette dans "Autres" dans les préférences systèmes), et si ca te dérange pas d'essayer, ca serait sympa, cela permettrait de confirmer ou infirmer le fonctionnement de l'astuce et serait alors l'occasion d'ouvrir un sujet sur les astuces pratiques sur Mac Intel.

Un exemple de prefPane actuellement PowerPC only, si tu n'en a pas sous la main pour tester, (permet de controler de façon plus souple les partages de fichier Mac (AFS) et/ou Windows (Samba)): http://www.hornware.com/sharepoints/


----------



## Alex6 (31 Janvier 2006)

Et je retrouve comment mon panneau de préférence Intel par la suite?


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2006)

alexis-plichon a dit:
			
		

> Et je retrouve comment mon panneau de préférence Intel par la suite?


Tu execute les préférences systèmes normal qui elles sont en native Intel.
J'ai volontairement nommé l'appli PPC des prefs système différement ("System Preferences PowerPC")pour que tu ne puisse pas ecraser ton application d'origine. Donc ton application d'origine (Préférences Système) reste là où elle est, soit dans /Application/ et tu n'as pas a y toucher.

De plus, pour désinstaller un prefPane, si tu n'as pas  de procédure de désinstallation fournie par le développeur, il suffit d'effacer le fichier .prefPane correspondant (exemple: SharePoints.prefpane) du répertoire: /Library/PreferencePanes/ (ou en français: /Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes/) ou dans le même repertoire mais dans ton répertoire perso (tout dépend si tu as installé le PrefPane pour tous les utilisateur ou juste pour ton compte utilisateur personnel).

De façon général, les panneaux de préférences Intel ne fonctionneront à priori qu'avec la version Intel de l'application Préférences Système. Soit celle fournit dans ton système qui se trouve donc dans /Applications/, et les version PowerPC ne devraient soit pas marcher du tout, soit qu'avec la version PowerPC de l'application des Préférences Système, que je te fournit et que j'ai nommé volontairement, pour que tu ne puisse pas confondre, ni ecraser ta version d'origine: "System Preferences PowerPC".

Donc en bref:

- Quand tu veux utiliser des prefPanes Intel tu execute l'application /Applications/Préférences Système  (comme tu le fait actuellement quoi)
- Quand tu veux utiliser des prefPanes PowerPC, et sous reserve que l'astuce fonctionne, tu execute l'application que je t'ai fournit: System Preferences PowerPC

De cette manière tu peut donc à priori, sauf si l'astuce ne fonctionne pas, executer à la fois des extensions de préférences (prefPanes) à la fois Intel et PowerPC.

Is it clear?


----------



## Alex6 (31 Janvier 2006)

Ca marche sans problème avec les préférences système Power Pc.
Par contre, comme prévu, ca ne marche pas en Intel.


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2006)

alexis-plichon a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche sans problème avec les préférences système Power Pc.
> Par contre, comme prévu, ca ne marche pas en Intel.



Voilà donc une excelente nouvelle!!!  Il est donc possible continuer à utiliser les prefPanes PowerPC sur les Mac Intel, à condition d'avoir la version PowerPC de l'application "Préférences Système".  Voilà donc une incompatibilité de levée (même si c'est pas super élégant  ).

Je fait préparer un petit sujet


----------



## keikojaa (31 Janvier 2006)

donc avec cette methode de prefs, flip4mac devrait marcher vu qu'il s'installe dans les préférences système? en tout cas merci du tuyaux. vais essayer ça .. dès que j'aurai reçu mon imac, c'est à dire ????? ;-) 

j'suis content de savoir que ton imac est arrivé. Finalement. Bonne "découverte" de la machine.


----------



## Alex6 (31 Janvier 2006)

Oui c'est une bonne nouvelle.
Je découvre peu à peu ce nouvel imac mais pour le moment je fais surtout une restauration de mes anciennes données


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2006)

keikojaa a dit:
			
		

> donc avec cette methode de prefs, flip4mac devrait marcher vu qu'il s'installe dans les préférences système? en tout cas merci du tuyaux. vais essayer ça .. dès que j'aurai reçu mon imac, c'est à dire ????? ;-)


En fait pour Flip4Mac, cela résoudrait le problème pour son interface de préférences. Mais Flip4Mac ne se résume pas à son panneau de préférence, il est avant tout un plugin Quicktime.
Et comme je l'ai expliqué il n'est pas possible de mélanger du code Intel et PowerPC dans une même application, or Quicktime est en natif Intel...

Cela dit, je pense qu'il doit être fournit en Universal Binary, donc pour faire tourner Flip4Mac PowerPC sur Mac Intel, il faudrait lancer Quicktime via Rosetta, en cochant la case à cocher "Ouvrir avec Rosetta" dans les informations (Pomme-I ou "Lire les Informations") du fichier executable de Quicktime et là y'a des chances que cela fonctionne, puisqu'alors c'est Quicktime version PowerPC qui est executé.


----------



## Tarul (31 Janvier 2006)

Il manque quand même quelque chose qui manque là!
Alexis-plichaon on veut les photos! les photos!


----------



## Alex6 (31 Janvier 2006)

Les fameuses photos...!
Je pourrais en prendre de l'imac sur le bureau mais pas du déballage car j'étais relativement pressé et j'avais peu de temps pour le faire


----------



## Tarul (31 Janvier 2006)

alexis-plichon a dit:
			
		

> Les fameuses photos...!
> Je pourrais en prendre de l'imac sur le bureau mais pas du déballage car j'étais relativement pressé et j'avais peu de temps pour le faire



t'es pardonné pour le déballage , surtout que je risque de faire la même chose :d


----------



## Alex6 (31 Janvier 2006)

J'essaierai de faire un post ce soir mais je ne promet rien, j'ai encore pas mal de chose à faire avant dessus.
Et je répète que je suis ouvert à tout test qui ne serait pas trop lourd à réaliser et dans mes compétences


----------



## Tarul (31 Janvier 2006)

Oh tu sais si tu nous dis tes impressions dans ton utilisation courante avec quelque chronos, ca nous permet d'avoir une idée. 

tu as des jeux mac en stock? tu les as essayé sur ton imac? ca donne quoi?


----------



## Alex6 (31 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai pas de jeu, à part les sims 2 qu'il doit me rester. J'avais lu d'après quelques tests que le jeu fonctionnait mais sans le son.
La machine paraît rapide mais je n'ai pas réellement commencé à l'utiliser.
Pour l'instant je fais plutôt de l'import de fichier, du paramétrage de boite mail...


----------



## Alex6 (1 Février 2006)

Hier soir je rentre chez moi, je démarre mon nouvel imac intel, et là celui-ci fait un bruit étrange.
J'entend un bruit de battement d'aile de papillon.
Etrange ce bruit. Ca m'inquiète, je fais un hardware test, rien.
J'ai remarqué qu'il faisait particulièrement froid hier en rentrant chez moi. je laisse la pièce se réchauffer ainsi que l'imac. 
Et là, miracle, le bruit a disparu.
J'espère que ce bruit était du à la température...


----------



## Kéfa (1 Février 2006)

Etrange... J'espère aussi que cela n'est rien... Plus ce problème de ventilo svp !


----------



## Alex6 (1 Février 2006)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit le problème de ventilo car cela n'était aucunement lié à l'activité du processeur ou autre. Ce bruit se faisait entendre dès le démarrage et par la suite même si l'ordinateur était inactif.
Une fois la pièce réchauffée (je croise les doigts pour que le froid soit à l'origine de çà) plus aucun bruit, le silence absolu, même en faisant tourner le processeur au max pendant quelques heures (handbrake, folding home, word, excel, photobooth, importation d'images dans iphoto, mail, msn, itunes, photoshop...)


----------



## Alex6 (1 Février 2006)

J'ai posté 2 photos de mon nouveau bébé dans ma galerie


----------



## Tarul (1 Février 2006)

Sympa les photos 
merci


----------



## keikojaa (2 Février 2006)

Bonjour, dis, pourrais-tu contrôler Front ROW.. je m'explique... après un petit passage sur le site apple/support pour les nouveaux imacs, il semblerait qu'il y ait un problème avec la carte video sur les imacs livrés avec 256 VRAM. Et cela se verrait surtout dans FRONTROW...

si tu parles anglais, voici le lien sur le site apple : 

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=345864&tstart=0

il y a meme une video pour montrer les effets sur l'écran.

Je stress parce qu'à priori ça n'arrive que sur les imac 20" avec la vram à 256. (celui que j'attends toujours... ) Plusieurs personnes ont déjà retourné leur machine. Chez certains ces effets se verraient même sur le finder... 

Allez, dis-moi que rien de tout ça n'apparaît chez toi et que c'était qu'une mauvaise série.. 
Et là j'espère juste que le mien ne fera pas partie de cette série .. après toute cette attente, me ferait *ç*=%)%ç= de le retourner......

Merci Alex6


----------



## Alex6 (2 Février 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris (j'ai regardé vraiment en vitesse le lien et la vidéo) le problème est cette image qui apparaît et qui saute?
Si c'est çà, je ne pense pas avoir ce problème, mais je ne suis pas devant mon imac en ce moment. Je confirmerai ce soir, mais je pense que je l'aurai remarqué si une telle chose s'était produite


----------



## keikojaa (2 Février 2006)

oui c'est ça.. je crois que c'est surtout pour le visionnage des films que ça se produit.. regarder un dvd depuis frontrow et l'effet se produit.. enfin comme tu as pu le voir sur la video.. l'effet empire chez un membre du forum.. et meme le finder commence à montrer les meme signes, itunes aussi...

la déch...... ;-)


----------



## Alex6 (2 Février 2006)

Je viens de vérifier tout ca.
Je n'ai aucun souci dans Frontrow, en tout cas pour le moment. Que ce soit avec les photos, les DVD, Itunes... et des navigations rapides entre les menus


----------



## pht (2 Février 2006)

J'ai reçu mon 20" vendredi dernier, jusqu'à présent aucun problème, pas de problème du type énoncé plus haut avec front row (moi aussi j'ai commandé 256 Mo de VRAM) mais par contre je viens de découvrir un problème de finition énorme  

En effet j'ai réussi enfin à obtenir une barrette de 1Go que j'ai installé ce soir et là oh surprise horrible en ouvrant le capot de mémoire je découvre que le tissus métallique qui est censé recouvrir l'iMac (pour faire cage de Faraday me semble t-il) eh bien ce tissus est mal glissé et vient barrer l'accès sur tout la hauteur au slot mémoire (voir photo) :

J'ai du couper le tissus pour pouvoir enficher ma barrette qui fonctionne sans problème au demeurant, mais ma question est la suivante, ce petit bout de tissu qui visiblement a été mal posé (en usine?) me permet-il d'obtenir qqc de la part d'Apple (échange, réparation)?

Et vous que feriez vous? Je pense ne rien demander à Apple (même si je suis dans les 14 jours pour le renvoi de la machine, mais je ne veux pas payer de frais d'envoi et recommander une autre machine en étant pas certain de l'avoir en deux semaines à cause du délais de remboursement de reprise de commande?etc). D'autant plus que l'installation de mon environnement de travail prend du temps.

Ce qui me gène le plus c'est à la revente de la machine si je laisse ce tissus dépasser ainsi que va dire l'acheteur si par hasard il voyait cela "pendouiller" en ouvrant le capot mémoire.
Evidemment cela ne gène en rien le fonctionnement de l'iMac sauf p-e s'il prend la foudre?

merci à tous


----------



## keikojaa (2 Février 2006)

merci pour vos témoignages sur le non problème front row.. j'espère recevoir un modèle qui marche... pour ce bout de tissu.. si j'étais toi, je les appelerai quand meme pour mentionner la chose.. et voir ce qu'ils en disent .. décidemment... m'enfin .. au cas ou il y aurait probleme plus tard, si tu ne veux pas le retourner pour échange (ou si le probleme ne se pose pas maintenant)... il y aura trace dans ton dossier de leur finition pas très correcte.. 
pas qu'ils te disent après que c'est trop tard et qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire... et au pire demande un échange et qu'ils reprennent ta machine en meme temps qu'il te livre la nouvelle, comme ça tu restes pas 2 semaines sans ordi (moi ca fera 3!!!!) ... et s'ils t'assurent que ça ne portera jamais préjudice au bon fonctionnement de l'ordi .. ok !!! mais au moins tu auras annoncé cette bizarrerie... 

allez, bonne nuit tout le monde...


----------



## molgow (3 Février 2006)

Pas cool ce problème FrontRow 
Mais il faut être optimiste, avec un peu de chance, peut-être qu'un simple update logiciel résoudra le problème ?


----------



## chguss62 (3 Février 2006)

Voilà le résultat lorsqu'on fabrique à Shangaï... Tout se perd !


----------



## iota (3 Février 2006)

Salut.



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pas cool ce problème FrontRow
> Mais il faut être optimiste, avec un peu de chance, peut-être qu'un simple update logiciel résoudra le problème ?


Ou une mise à jour du firmware, comme pour le bug graphique des powermac mono G5  

@+
iota


----------



## macgilles (3 Février 2006)

Bonjour. Mon premier message sur mon nouvel imac 20 pouces, reçu il y a deux heures. 1 go et 256 de vram. Je suis impressionné par le SILENCE presque total de la machine (j'avais renvoyé une rév. B à cause du bruit) : je crois que pour beaucoup d'utilisateurs c'est un critère important. Et os X est très bien : j'ai du travail avant de maîtriser un peu tout ça...
En revanche, je pense être touché par le problème fontrow.


----------



## Alex6 (3 Février 2006)

Il y a un sujet dédié pour le problème de frontrow: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=128260


----------



## chguss62 (3 Février 2006)

Y a une justice...  Tous ces étudiants qui ont la possibilité de changer la carte graphique pour pas cher, ça me dégoûte


----------



## molgow (3 Février 2006)

[mode provoc'] A part ça, vous avez quoi tous à commander le 20" avec les 256 Mo de VRAM ? 
C'est vraiment utile pour ce que vous faites ou c'est juste pour dire "moi j'ai la plus grosse" ?


----------



## iota (3 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> [mode provoc'] A part ça, vous avez quoi tous à commander le 20" avec les 256 Mo de VRAM ?
> C'est vraiment utile pour ce que vous faites ou c'est juste pour dire "moi j'ai la plus grosse" ?


Sérieusement, je pense que plus Core Image/Core video seront utilisé, plus la VRAM sera sollicitée.
Donc, vu la somme relativement modeste demandée pour le passage à 256Mo, je trouve que c'est un investissement qui vaut le coup.

@+
iota


----------



## molgow (3 Février 2006)

Peut-être, mais d'ici là, il y aura la RAM, le disque dur, le processeur qui seront vieux, et vous changerez tout, non ?
L'iMac n'est pas une machine évolutive mais plutôt la machine que tu gardes 3 ans et après tu en changes.
M'enfin, c'est quand même cool qu'Apple propose ce genre d'options !


----------



## keikojaa (3 Février 2006)

(mode provoc) ;-) .. qui peut le plus peut le minimun et pas l'inverse .. c'est bien connu ...

MDR


----------



## nicogala (4 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais d'ici là, il y aura la RAM, le disque dur, le processeur qui seront vieux, et vous changerez tout, non ?
> L'iMac n'est pas une machine évolutive mais plutôt la machine que tu gardes 3 ans et après tu en changes.
> M'enfin, c'est quand même cool qu'Apple propose ce genre d'options !


Ben en l'occurrence on peut lui changer le proc, le disque, la RAM... et la seule chose que l'on ne peut changer est la CG... autant donc la prendre avec de la marge si on peut (et si on veut surtout, d'où l'option)

Bon, d'accord, rien ne dit qu'on pourra mettre dedans un proc sortit dans 6 mois ni qu'il supportera au niveau thermique mais bon...


----------



## Pavat69 (4 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens de m'inscrire sur le forum et j'envisage d'acheter un nouvel Emac 20 Pcs (cpu Intel)
J'ai commencé à lire le début du topic (page 7), mais j'avou avoir abandonné 
Je viens du monde PC et je souhaiterais savoir si il y à des trucs à savoir, des soucis sur les nouveaux model ? (j'ai entendu parler du problème de ventilateur ??)

Si vous pouvez m'eclairer svp  (Dans les grandes lignes)

Mon utilisation sera uniquement de la retouche photo sous photoshop. (et un peu de surf evidemment :rateau

Merci


----------



## molgow (4 Février 2006)

Pavat69 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens du monde PC et je souhaiterais savoir si il y à des trucs à savoir, des soucis sur les nouveaux model ? (j'ai entendu parler du problème de ventilateur ??)



- Ne pas acheter sa RAM chez Apple, elle est 2 fois plus cher qu'ailleurs.

- Il y a un léger problème avec la configuration 20" + 256 Mo VRAM. Plus d'infos chez MacBidouille.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Merci 

Je ne pensais pas l'acheter chez Apple de toutes facons (L'emac + ram) 
Je pense prendre le Mac à la Fnac car il y a une remise de 6%
Je prendrais 1 Go cher LDLC (boutique en ligne avec des prix très interessant)


----------



## chguss62 (4 Février 2006)

Attention, pour l'instant, il n'y a pas de mac intel àla fnac... Et les vendeurs savent très bien vendre des imac g5 en nouveautés...

Moi je suis passé par l'apple store et je crois que c'est le chemin idéal. De toute façon, Les prix sont identiques. Bon, 6% ça se prend toujours mais il vaut mieux prendre l'intel. Enfin, c'est mon avis d'utilisateur


----------



## Pavat69 (4 Février 2006)

chguss62 a dit:
			
		

> Attention, pour l'instant, il n'y a pas de mac intel àla fnac... Et les vendeurs savent très bien vendre des imac g5 en nouveautés...
> 
> Moi je suis passé par l'apple store et je crois que c'est le chemin idéal. De toute façon, Les prix sont identiques. Bon, 6% ça se prend toujours mais il vaut mieux prendre l'intel. Enfin, c'est mon avis d'utilisateur



Merci du conseil mais je ne me ferais pas avoir !! 

Je suis passé hier a la Fnac et il y avait du stock, aujourd'hui plus rien  C'est triste


----------



## Alex6 (4 Février 2006)

chguss62 a dit:
			
		

> Attention, pour l'instant, il n'y a pas de mac intel àla fnac... Et les vendeurs savent très bien vendre des imac g5 en nouveautés...
> 
> Moi je suis passé par l'apple store et je crois que c'est le chemin idéal. De toute façon, Les prix sont identiques. Bon, 6% ça se prend toujours mais il vaut mieux prendre l'intel. Enfin, c'est mon avis d'utilisateur



Beaucoup de Fnac ont déjà l'imac Intel. C'est le cas à Bordeaux depuis une semaine déjà


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Exact. 

Aller sur le site de la Fnac et lancer une recherche sur la dispo dans la Fnac de son choix. Y a même la possibilité de le réserver, le iMac.


----------



## chguss62 (4 Février 2006)

Ah ? Alors c'est cool ça et si en plus on peut avoir 6%


----------



## Pavat69 (4 Février 2006)

chguss62 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Alors c'est cool ça et si en plus on peut avoir 6%



Exacte et c'est ce que je viens de faire 
Mon pc à été vendu aujourd'hui, je n'ai donc pas attendu pour l'acheter, je suis un vrai gamin  

Installation très simple, en 5 min j'etais connecté au net 

Bon questiion performance je ne peux pas vous en dire plus pour l'instant. (Je suis dans la phase découverte). J'installe photoshop dès que possible et je vous dirais si ca boost par rapport à mon ancien pc.

Allez hop, je vais a la recherche de liens, il faut que je me trouve rapidement un bon antivirus au cas ou. (Ca existe sur mac ?)


----------



## valoriel (4 Février 2006)

Pavat69 a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, je vais a la recherche de liens, il faut que je me trouve rapidement un bon antivirus au cas ou. (Ca existe sur mac ?)


non 

plus sérieusement, si tu as acheté un iMac (intel) pour faire du photoshop, l'idée n'était pas géniale pour l'instant car ce soft n'est absolument pas optimisé pour les nouveaux processeurs!! Tu pourras l'utiliser mais via Rosetta (un émulateur).

pour une utilisation à peu prés correcte, booste bien la RAM (minimum 1Go)! mais temps qu'il ne sera pas disponible en UB ne t'attends pas à des performances inouïe!


----------



## filou95 (5 Février 2006)

Pavat69 a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, je vais a la recherche de liens, il faut que je me trouve rapidement un bon antivirus au cas ou. (Ca existe sur mac ?)



lol  Y a que le PC de mon fils qui a un antivirus  

Jamais rien vu sur les Mac qui sont connectés en permanence et subissent les pires outrances de mes enfants 

Pas la peine d'engraisser Symantec pour rien


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

Pavat69 a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, je vais a la recherche de liens, il faut que je me trouve rapidement un bon antivirus au cas ou. (Ca existe sur mac ?)





			
				filou95 a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine d'engraisser Symantec pour rien



http://www.clamxav.com/


----------



## NightWalker (5 Février 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de Fnac ont déjà l'imac Intel. C'est le cas à Bordeaux depuis une semaine déjà


Oui, je suis passé hier après midi...

Chose currieuse, il y avait beaucoup plus de monde au rayon Mac qu'au rayon PC...


----------



## Alex6 (5 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis passé hier après midi...
> 
> Chose currieuse, il y avait beaucoup plus de monde au rayon Mac qu'au rayon PC...



C'est ce que j'ai remarqué aussi. Mais je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de curieux qui trouve la machine relativement jolie mais qui n'achètent pas


----------



## iota (5 Février 2006)

Salut.



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Chose currieuse, il y avait beaucoup plus de monde au rayon Mac qu'au rayon PC...


Au rayon Mac ou au rayon iPod (avec accessoirement des Mac) ?  

@+
iota


----------



## Alex6 (5 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Au rayon Mac ou au rayon iPod (avec accessoirement des Mac) ?
> 
> ...



Dans mon cas c'était au rayon mac, le rayon ipod est séparé donc aucune confusion possible. Les gens étaient bien là pour les ordinateurs


----------



## Kilian2 (5 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis passé hier après midi...
> 
> Chose currieuse, il y avait beaucoup plus de monde au rayon Mac qu'au rayon PC...



Même chose à Caen par contre les iMac de démo étaient des G5 ....


----------



## NightWalker (5 Février 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon cas c'était au rayon mac, le rayon ipod est séparé donc aucune confusion possible. Les gens étaient bien là pour les ordinateurs


Je confirme... le rayon des balladeurs est complètement séparé des ordinateurs. Ils étaient tous devant les iMac et les PB...


----------



## Tarul (6 Février 2006)

je connais pas mal de personne qui aime le design de l'ordinateur(imac surtout). Mais mac OS X ou le simple fait de changer d'habitude(os + soft) suffit a faire fuir l'acheteur. Ma mère elle s'en sort plutot bien avec windows(après quelques cours de ma part ) mais n'a pas envie de changer ses habitudes ou ses reflexes d'utilisation. idem que mon père. 
Je pense malheuresement qu'ils sont loin dêtre des cas isolé. Je dirais que pour aller sur mac os X il faut avoir la volonté d'un fumeur qui veut arreter de fumer .


----------



## Frodon (6 Février 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> Je pense malheuresement qu'ils sont loin dêtre des cas isolé. Je dirais que pour aller sur mac os X il faut avoir la volonté d'un fumeur qui veut arreter de fumer .



Ou en avoir marre de Windows  Ca arrive vite  Arretes de maintenir l'ordinateur de ta mère, et laisse la faire mumuse avec les virus et spyware, et ensuite quand elle t'appellera au secours, mets lui bien en avant qu'elle aurait un Mac, elle n'aurait plus à se soucier de cela 

De plus, mettre une Maman sur informatique, Mac ou PC, ca se prépare. Je parle en connaissance de cause, j'ai eu à informatiser la mienne et la première chose à faire c'est de mettre les applications que tu sais qu'elle utilisera le plus dans le dock, en t'assurant que sa taille soit assez grande. Ensuite tu lui explique es bases, et en général après ca vient très vite.
Si tu explique bien clairement et rapidement, il ne faut pas plus de 1 week end pour qu'une personne quasiment novice en informatique arrive à se dépatouiller convenablement sur un Mac.


----------



## Tarul (6 Février 2006)

Si je fais ca je vais perdre mon gagne pain de réparateur de pc, moi dans cette histoire .

Serieusement, je ne vais pas lui faire ce coup-là pasque c'est vache quand même, elle me tuerait. Surtout que dessus elle à fait 2 arbres généalogique(de elle et de mon pére) qui remonte jusqu'en 1500. (rassures toi, je lui ai appris à faire des sauvegarde, je ne suis pas fou )

Non je remettrais sur le tapis, lorsque le pc actuel mourra dans d'atroce souffrance. . Surtout que si le proc ou la cm grille, il faudra changer l'autre pièce aussi car il n'en plus vendu.

perso, je continurais a avoir un pc, pour les logiciels qui ne sont pas dispo sous macos X(principalement les jeux, je suis un accro ). bref, avant de changer les pc de mes parents pour des mac, faudrait que je switch moi même 

je peux organiser une collecte pour m'aider à switcher? non? Bon ben j'aurais essayé


----------



## wayne (11 Février 2006)

2 problèmes:
1/ La migty mouse fait des saccade et ne se réveille pas instantanément.
2/ Front Raw déclanche des "rayures sur l'image

Très désagréable. 

Y-a-t-il des solutions qui naviguent ?


----------



## Alex6 (11 Février 2006)

Le problème de frontrow est connu. Il devrait être résolu assez rapidement car apple en a pris connaissance. Apparemment c'est un problème logiciel (build).
Plus d'infos ici: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=128260
Par contre je n'ai encore rien vu en ce qui concerne la mighty mouse


----------



## gibet_b (12 Février 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de Fnac ont déjà l'imac Intel. C'est le cas à Bordeaux depuis une semaine déjà



Ils l'ont aussi depuis une semaine à Clermont-Ferrand...


----------



## gibet_b (12 Février 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> j
> Je pense malheuresement qu'ils sont loin dêtre des cas isolé. Je dirais que pour aller sur mac os X il faut avoir la volonté d'un fumeur qui veut arreter de fumer .



Ma mère a switché il y a presque un an après plusieurs année sur PC. Elle en avait marre d'avoir un ordi qui se trainait parce qu'il lui fallait un Antivirus, un firewall et je ne sais quoi d'autre qui tournait en permanence. Et que son ordi plantait et était vérolé. Et maintenant, elle ne veut pus de PC chez elle. Et c'est très loin d'être une flèche en informatique. Mais c'est tellement plus simple sur mac.


----------



## Me_G (18 Février 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas mal de personne qui aime le design de l'ordinateur(imac surtout). Mais mac OS X ou le simple fait de changer d'habitude(os + soft) suffit a faire fuir l'acheteur. Ma mère elle s'en sort plutot bien avec windows(après quelques cours de ma part ) mais n'a pas envie de changer ses habitudes ou ses reflexes d'utilisation. idem que mon père.
> Je pense malheuresement qu'ils sont loin dêtre des cas isolé.



C'est exactement pareil pour moi, mon pere travail sur pc, il commence à etre à l'aise, il n'a pas envie de changer ses habitudes... De plus j'attend mon premier mac d'ici mercredi, donc moi meme je ne pourrai pas lui montrer correctement l'utilisation d'un eventuel mac, plus stable...
Resultat, la semaine derniere le pc a laché, on a du racheter un pc à 500, juste adapté à l'utilisation que mon pere en fait (Internet à 97%...)
J'ai tant pensé au mac mini lors de cet achat...:rose:


----------



## Kilian2 (19 Février 2006)

C'est bien dommage car en plus le Mac ne m'a pas bouleversé


----------



## molgow (19 Février 2006)

Bon... finalement je me suis commandé un iMac 17" pour moi :love:
Vendredi il était à Zürich, j'espère qu'il arrivera demain (ou au pire mardi) chez moi


----------



## molgow (20 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bon... finalement je me suis commandé un iMac 17" pour moi :love:
> Vendredi il était à Zürich, j'espère qu'il arrivera demain (ou au pire mardi) chez moi



voilà il est arrivé :love:


----------



## nicogala (20 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> voilà il est arrivé :love:


et... ? C'est tout?


----------



## molgow (20 Février 2006)

ben ouai, c'est pas le premier iMac Intel que j'ai sous la main, alors c'est moins enthousiasmant, même si cette machine est formidable :love:


----------



## molgow (7 Mars 2006)

Ça fait quelques jours que mon iMac Intel est alllumé sans discontinu et il continue à fonctionner merveilleusement bien 
Cette nuit j'ai même lancé une simulation très cpu-intensive, résultat : ce matin, il est assez chaud, surtout vers le haut, mais rien de bien alarmant. Un PowerBook est bien plus brûlant après quelques heures d'utilisations !

Autrement, j'ai également passé à 1.5 Go de RAM et oh bonheur !! Les ralentissements désagréables avec les applis PowerPC ont disparus. Là j'ai Safari, Firefox Intel, Thunderbird Intel, iTunes, Adium, Terminal, TextWrangler, Photoshop, Eclipse, TeXShop, Acrobat et ma simulation qui tourne (qui prend au moins 500 Mo de RAM), et ça va très bien 

Pour l'instant, j'ai un seul truc qui m'embête avec cet iMac Intel : les sites qui utilisent Shockwave font planter l'ordinateur au bout d'un petit moment (tirage de prise obligatoire!). Mais faut le savoir et se passer des sites qui utilisent Shockwave jusqu'à ce qu'ils sortent le plug-in pour Mac Intel.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Et pas de bruit d'avion du tout ??? commence a me donner envie cet iMac


----------



## molgow (7 Mars 2006)

Non pas de bruits gênants. Y a bien un léger "zzzzzz.." mais je ne l'entends pas si j'y prête pas attention, il est régulier et vraiment très léger. Quelque fois on entend aussi un peu le disque dur, mais je trouve pas gênant non plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2006)

Franchement, il est super silencieux...


----------



## Bibi75 (7 Mars 2006)

Je confirme, il FAUT rajouter une barrette d'un Go de RAM



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait quelques jours que mon iMac Intel est alllumé sans discontinu et il continue à fonctionner merveilleusement bien
> Cette nuit j'ai même lancé une simulation très cpu-intensive, résultat : ce matin, il est assez chaud, surtout vers le haut, mais rien de bien alarmant. Un PowerBook est bien plus brûlant après quelques heures d'utilisations !
> 
> Autrement, j'ai également passé à 1.5 Go de RAM et oh bonheur !! Les ralentissements désagréables avec les applis PowerPC ont disparus. Là j'ai Safari, Firefox Intel, Thunderbird Intel, iTunes, Adium, Terminal, TextWrangler, Photoshop, Eclipse, TeXShop, Acrobat et ma simulation qui tourne (qui prend au moins 500 Mo de RAM), et ça va très bien
> ...


----------

